# Wsauw thread (what strap are you wearing)



## flydiver

I feel like there needs to be a single thread where watch (strap) enthusiasts come together as one to share their favourite combos, and straps they like to wear the most. A place where we can share the best rubber, silicone, NATO, Zulu, perlon straps and many more. To start, include a picture(s) of your favourite strap to wear on your favourite watch it goes with, and why you like it so much.

I'll start with my skx009 on a navy blue kings NATO strap.







Nothing too crazy here but is nice quality. Been finding it hard to find a good rubber strap that fits the stock seiko springbars. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Custom Vintage US Alligator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flydiver

gregspitz said:


> Custom Vintage US Alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

Cmon ! No one else ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

James Larabie said:


> Been finding it hard to find a good rubber strap that fits the stock seiko springbars. Any suggestions?


Bonetto Cinturini 284. I have a blue one for my SKX009 (but not pics, sorry).


----------



## Vlance

Maybe I'm partial to this strap, since I made it


----------



## flydiver

Vlance said:


> Maybe I'm partial to this strap, since I made it


You did a great job ! Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

James Larabie said:


> You did a great job ! Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! It was my first try.... took like 4 hours tho


----------



## SNoble

This bad boy was delivered today, very nice so far! Colareb btw


----------



## Al Faromeo

I'm game  - today, I'm wearing my A-13a on its oxblood DeGriff strap all the way from Brussels:


----------



## atdegs

Had a wardrobe change today. Started out with a Hamilton Intra-matic on Hirsch Diamond Calf.










And then switched to IWC Le
Petit Prince on one of rene.r's straps.


----------



## Karkarov

This was on the wrist today. It is a SNPR Leather Vintage Blood Diamond.


----------



## barutanseijin

Barton canvas and an Alpinist. 

I don't think this is a strap that you strap hounds would necessarily go for, but leather seems impractical on a watch that may get wet, i hate nylon & perlon and i also dislike the weight and look of metal bracelets.


----------



## Hammermountain

Al Faromeo said:


> I'm game  - today, I'm wearing my A-13a on its oxblood DeGriff strap all the way from Brussels:


Great choice! How is the Degriff? Currently wearing my A-13a on a black Hirsch Duke, but that oxblood coloring is just amazing.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Hammermountain said:


> Great choice! How is the Degriff?


DeGriffs are nice - simple but well made, stand up to office wear just fine  - I have a couple (in brown, dark blue and the ox-blood) as well as a couple of Natos Jan made that I all wear regularly - no complaints whatsoever.



Hammermountain said:


> Currently wearing my A-13a on a black Hirsch Duke, but that oxblood coloring is just amazing.


That A-13a is sooooo cool... I want one!

Oops - I have one


----------



## Hammermountain

Al Faromeo said:


> DeGriffs are nice - simple but well made, stand up to office wear just fine  - I have a couple (in brown, dark blue and the ox-blood) as well as a couple of Natos Jan made that I all wear regularly - no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> That A-13a is sooooo cool... I want one!
> 
> Oops - I have one


Sweet! Think the next strap purchase will have to be the oxblood. Brings out the black dial beautifully.


----------



## Hammermountain

Also just received the JPM vintage from Watchobsession, which wears rather well on the LMM 01. The strap is thick, (4 mm) and tapers down to, I think, 16 mm. The quality is probably the nicest I've experienced so far and works great with the field-watch aesthetic.


----------



## fogbound

Custom Diaboliq Feldpostack Strap size 110/70 on my U1.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

fogbound said:


> Custom Diaboliq Feldpostack Strap size 110/70 on my U1.


That is a fantastic combo, great looking canvas strap!


----------



## fogbound

Karkarov said:


> That is a fantastic combo, great looking canvas strap!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Rare grey Shell Cordovan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

An aged Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Wearing my new


----------



## flydiver

Pallet Spoon said:


> Wearing my new Dangerous9 lizard and RS Engraving (Reinis Stripnieks) buckle today  .


That looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

Vintage Rolex 5513 on BluShark Mocha.


----------



## sportura

On a grey BluShark NATO today.


----------



## Sillygoose

New tweed strap courtesy of Steveo









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## bigclive2011

A well worn Peter Gunny Caitlan, gets better with Patina.


----------



## bigclive2011

A very rich colour Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## sportura

A dirt cheap $15 leather NATO from something called Benchmark Straps on Amazon as a placeholder until I can source a high quality leather NATO from someone else. The look is okay from 10 feet away, but it's not durable, it frays like a mop, and it feels too thin on the wrist.


----------



## flydiver

sportura said:


> A dirt cheap $15 leather NATO from something called Benchmark Straps on Amazon as a placeholder until I can source a high quality leather NATO from someone else. The look is okay from 10 feet away, but it's not durable, it frays like a mop, and it feels too thin on the wrist.


Nice vintage sub 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

flydiver said:


> Nice vintage sub


Thanks! Your thread needs some momentum, so let's all keep those daily photos coming.


----------



## flydiver

sportura said:


> Thanks! Your thread needs some momentum, so let's all keep those daily photos coming.


All I got is natos haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Struggled to find a nato with brass fittings, but found this one on the bay, and it is good quality as well.


----------



## sportura

Bond NATO from BluShark. I can see why so many love this strap on a Submariner.


----------



## drdas007

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat on a NATO strap from the bay


----------



## fogbound

Burgundy Chromexcel










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai tan leather on a Heroic 18 "SLC" buckle.


----------



## fogbound

Horween Goldenrod Cavalier









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

Colareb Venezia.


----------



## bigclive2011

My first hand made strap, a Toshi saddle leather that gets better with age.


----------



## sportura

SKX007 on a BluShark seatbelt-material NATO.


----------



## G07

Hey Doc,
Are you sure that's grey?  Looks brown ...



gregspitz said:


> Rare grey Shell Cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregspitz

G07 said:


> Hey Doc,
> Are you sure that's grey?  Looks brown ...


Yes lighting makes it look more taupe but it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G07

Thanks for the follow up!



gregspitz said:


> Yes lighting makes it look more taupe but it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karkarov

Day late, but I wore this puppy yesterday.










Not the best picture of the strap ever, but you get the idea.


----------



## fogbound

This brown pull up leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13021859
> 
> 
> My first hand made strap, a Toshi saddle leather that gets better with age.


Love it - looks awesome


----------



## bigclive2011

A good word to describe Toshi straps!!

And this is another of Rich's finest, a chocolate leather with green stitching!! Such a deep colour.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Erika's MN strap on Marathon SAR.
dP


----------



## flydiver

Snk377 on vintage leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

It's all about the strap _and _the shoes.

Happy holiday Sunday to all.


----------



## bigclive2011

A classic Peter Gunny.


----------



## audiomagnate

Pallet Spoon said:


> Wearing my new Dangerous9 lizard and RS Engraving (Reinis Stripnieks) buckle today  .


Mama never told me there'd be straps like this. My jaw is on the floor!


----------



## audiomagnate

Randon nato on a first gen VE Lunokhod.


----------



## fogbound

Diaboliq Khaki Canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

fogbound,

Beautiful strap!


----------



## uptempo

Rubber. Wal-Mart. $8.00


----------



## fogbound

DNARNA said:


> fogbound,
> 
> Beautiful strap!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Dark brown Shell Cordovan on a simple citizen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura

Incoming NATO, B&S leather, loving it.


----------



## fogbound

Resco Instruments Grey Nylon Velcro strap. Perfect for today's inclement weather at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

fogbound said:


> Resco Instruments Grey Nylon Velcro strap. Perfect for today's inclement weather at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks good! How much extra strap is leftover for you?

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## fogbound

Sillygoose said:


> That looks good! How much extra strap is leftover for you?
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


6.75"-7.00" wrist. It's actually a comfortable strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Last couple days:

Speedmaster FOIS on Bulang & Sons Smokeyjack








IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince on EK_STRAPS custom vintage leather


----------



## Karkarov

Brand new strap from John Glance at Dangerous 9! Not the greatest picture ever, but it does in a pinch.


----------



## gregspitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogbound

Strap by forum member Rene.r of EK_Straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon




----------



## gregspitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Well used Gunny.


----------



## Drewdoog

Probably the worst picture on this thread and not a strap, but Strapcode Super Engineer on Alba Manta Ray


----------



## sportura

Purchased a new Colareb Siena leather strap in black for my '64 Submariner, just arrived this morning. The Siena and the Vienza are both at a perfect thickness for a more substantial watch with a thick case like a diver, they got it just right. The black strap really brings out the black bezel and black dial, puts a bigger emphasis on the contrast of the case, didn't think I'd like it as much as I do.

Have a great Tuesday all.


----------



## Al Faromeo

bigclive2011 said:


> Well used Gunny


What a beautiful Radiomir...


----------



## flydiver

had a hankering for tank watch so pick this citizen up and swapped the bracelet for a calfskin ostrich embossed? Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Hodinkee and Hamilton today.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## nodnar

Erika's Originals









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## Al Faromeo

A-13a on the original morellato kevlar strap (short version, tiny wrists )


----------



## Panatime

One of our Navy Vintage Leathers on our employee's Luminor.


----------



## sportura

Day 2 on the Colareb Siena. Feels and looks great.


----------



## Hammermountain

Al Faromeo said:


> A-13a on the original morellato kevlar strap (short version, tiny wrists )


Looks great! That cordura is amazing.


----------



## Hammermountain

So, I popped by my local auction house/used watch dealer, for the first time in something like a year. Which was when I saw it. The golden brown Hirsch Lucca. Man. I've seen this online and though "that's decent", but in person it is positively striking. This is the first strap that I really, really fell in love with right away. Granted, it would look even better would I have the blue-dial 1521, but still.


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai on a Heroic 18 buckle.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Perlon!


----------



## Karkarov

sportura said:


> Day 2 on the Colareb Siena. Feels and looks great.


Gotta be honest, I generally do not like Colareb straps. Tried three different ones, all from different lines, and none of them really impressed me. That said, this strap looks very good with that Rolex.

In other news, here is what I had on two days ago. Hand stained croc strap from Brusnitcyn, all told, one of my favorite straps! The weird glossy thing on the crystal is just from the sun.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sportura

5513 on Hodinkee Vintage Honey Leather Strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Chocolate.


----------



## fogbound

Crafted by forum member Level.5x


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

^^^ Awesome looking combo!!!

Here's my speedy wearing a toxic admiralty nato from earlier this week.









This Uncle Seiko waffle strap arrived yesterday. I think it goes with the SAR pretty well. A stint in some hot water got it whipped into proper shape. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## bigclive2011

How about a bracelet to break up the leather??









As it's my favourite all time, the beads of rice by Doxa.


----------



## Karkarov

bigclive2011 said:


> As it's my favourite all time, the beads of rice by Doxa.


MY GOD, you do own a watch that is not a Panerai! All kidding aside, the beads of rice works well on the Doxa, I could just never get into them.


----------



## bigclive2011

Karkarov said:


> MY GOD, you do own a watch that is not a Panerai! All kidding aside, the beads of rice works well on the Doxa, I could just never get into them.


LOL

Seems that way doesn't it!! But overall they are in a minority.

This thread brings out the leather collection, and Panerai aftermarket strapmakers are the absolute dogs jewels.

And this Toshi Stag skin is a fine example.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Just got this Borealis from a WUS member.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## THG

On vintage isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

On an aged Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather with green stitching.


----------



## bigclive2011

How about a distressed canvas for a change??









By Jose Maria.


----------



## gmoybusiness

Simona strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I love Simona straps!!

Do you have pics for us to admire?? Or are you purely building up your post count??


----------



## bigclive2011

A well used Peter Gunny strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sillygoose

Martu cork on my Aevig Valkyr. I'm really liking this combo!









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefJr

Clover










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime

RIOS1931 Mocha Russian Leather on a Bell & Ross


----------



## fogbound

Diaboliq Tan Canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

My Tuesday mainstay on a beautiful Colareb strap...


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sportura




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate.


----------



## svogt91

Stick with an og. Love my Hamilton on a simple black leather strap from Rib Montana.


----------



## fogbound

Burgundy Chromexcel by Rocco Straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809

Watch Gecko Aviator strap on Citizen Avion.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

48 on Maddog Red Elephant strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## svogt91

Today, Steiny on a Cincy strap works NATO.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## triton9809

Citizen Avion on a Watch Gecko Zulu Diver heavy duty NATO strap in OD green.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Filson by Shinola, strap came with the watch.
cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## nodnar

Just put the smallest MN Strap on my son's watch. Fits his 4 1/2 wrist great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difues

My Junkers and the ZULU strap from Shell Cordovan of my work.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## yory88

Leather Nato that match my dial





​


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Peter Gunny.


----------



## sportura

bigclive2011 said:


> Another Peter Gunny.


It happened! You finally unfurled one of your straps so we could actually see the thing. I knew it was inevitable.


----------



## Panatime

Customer submitted photo. Magrette + RIOS1931 Arctic Camo


----------



## bigclive2011

sportura said:


> It happened! You finally unfurled one of your straps so we could actually see the thing. I knew it was inevitable.


I was having an off day!!

it won't happen again!! )


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on a Schofield BB2


----------



## Hammermountain

Trying a grey Zulu Bonetto. A bit more subtle than the orange I otherwise adore.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Wearing this today ... to go visit my watchsmith  ...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Blue Shark Bond Nato.....Also have the 2 piece bond strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## nodnar

MN Strap on UX with new 2mm dia shoulder-less springbars, feeling secure...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

Steveostraps Para Canvas


----------



## Al Faromeo

I went from an El Cheapo Nato (one of the first I ever bought, just to try one out) to a bracelet (Hexa engineer) so this post is officially off topic...

Pictures pre and post operation 

(Just noticed it took me 8 minutes to switch and correctly size - kudos to me as it was the first time I did this!)


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## yory88

uhmmm... I am borrow "white wolf" left arm for my strap.
If he looking for it, do not tell him anything.






​


----------



## nodnar

First day at new job, wanted to dress up a bit from this








To this








But, oops








So I wore this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Blitzzz

Helgray Silverstone on C&B Strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate.


----------



## toscana33

Di-Modell Ikarus


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## Al Faromeo

bigclive2011 said:


> Peter Gunny


Loving that SLC dial!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond.


----------



## c3powil

Swapped a few of my 22mm straps into my Pepsi turtle, but I've come back to the stock rubber. It's very supple and has very nicely finished metal buckle and keeper. You can wear it loose and the rubber grips the wrist so it doesn't slip to far.


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## blackbolt

Toshi Dark Kudu on Deepsea


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Whoa, this Kizzi Short NASA watch strap is super comfy. Highly recommended, even if you're not wearing a moon watch.


----------



## flydiver

Always thought a black strap in a black watch would be too monotone, but boy was I wrong! Loving my srp777 on the high quality black Zulu strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edua159

Custom made crocodile strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Jose Maria.


----------



## El-Duderino

Custom Tourbe Brune Alligator Strap from Dangerous9.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Tissot chronograph on a dark blue lizard strap.


----------



## Notorious972

Mays Berlin dark blue canvas on my PAM1305. 








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

Got this recently from Aaron Bespoke that was made from a Dooney & Bourke handbag I sent him. The craftsmanship is excellent and was completed fairly fast.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## Dansak

.


----------



## Dansak

.


----------



## atdegs

Switching it up a little bit today with something I haven't seen too much of. This is my Reverso on a de Griff Portofino from Belgium.


----------



## yory88

Canvas ... a very stiff uncomfort canvas, I must change it to leather .


----------



## Al Faromeo

atdegs said:


> .../... This is my Reverso on a de Griff Portofino from Belgium .../...


Beautiful watch - great combination - nice shot!


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I didn't like this Tissot on the very nice - but very silver - factory bracelet. It really came alive on this leather strap. Got an amazing deal on a Fossil closeout for $8 delivered!


----------



## Blitzzz

J12 GMT on Croc grain nato









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

That's an amazing combo! Don't see that here every day, either a Chanel diver GMT, or a croc NATO.



Blitzzz said:


> J12 GMT on Croc grain nato
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Rado Captain Cook LE on EKStraps vintage leather.


----------



## franco60

Blushark Alpha on Glycine GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM beige leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## deepsea03

Diaboliq canvas on the Bund


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate.


----------



## HenningKC

Bought a Triwa natural vegetable tanned leather strap today! Can't wait to bash it around and get some good patina on it.


----------



## triptical

This


----------



## c3powil

At work early this morning. I keep going back on forth on selling or keeping this Doxa style modded skx with nh35 upgrade.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond leather.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

The stock rubber strap that came on my Mk II Paradive. Really a comfortable strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## triton9809

SRP777 on a Watchgecko Geckota Zulu Diver.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

Custom hand-stitched Camille Fournet Lizard (ignore the Hirsch Buckle).


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## austex

This one! Premium Camo nato from Crown and Buckle on my little quartz citizen.


----------



## Dobra

My kind of thread
DOBRA Strap, made by uhhhhhh...... Me!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond.


----------



## Dobra

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13228505
> 
> 
> Toshi Almond.


Lots of beautiful time pieces and wonderful straps!!!! What's the thickness of this strap? 
Big fan!
Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Dobra said:


> Lots of beautiful time pieces and wonderful straps!!!! What's the thickness of this strap?
> Big fan!
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, quite like a Toshi strap myself!!

They vary in thickness, but are usually amazingly supple. This Almond is about 4mil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra on the Kavs


----------



## Mtek

D9 matte Teju


----------



## Dobra

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra on the Kavs


Amazing watches, great straps, wonderful pictures!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

I've been neglecting my strap rotation so I just changed up the squad. I was feeling brown!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek

Combat strap custom alligator pilot


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Chocolate.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra USMC custom


----------



## Sebast975

Perlons for summer.


----------



## Dobra

Numero Zero on a Dobra strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking




----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny Caitlan2.


----------



## JasonEdward

Squale 1521 with BluShark AlphaShark - Marine Nationale JV


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## USMC0321

112f here; in saltwater... with leather... no problems. These AK straps by Dobra are incredible.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

The Strap Smith / Rob Montana


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Martu 74 homage strap


----------



## Shogun506

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13239697
> 
> 
> Toshi stag skin.


Looks very soft and supple.


----------



## El-Duderino

Put the PO2500 on a stingray strap from Combat Straps. I may not go back to the bracelet after seeing this combo.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Shogun506 said:


> Looks very soft and supple.


Don't know how he does it but I haven't found one of Riches straps that aren't!!

Probably why I wear them all the time.


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM light tan.


----------



## El-Duderino

Trying to dress down the Reverso from the black alligator strap. On the fence on this one. Might prefer a darker brown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

No that brown strap looks great, good choice.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## svogt91

Nero Walnut on the Speedy









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz

Sinn U1 on Camo NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC

Just got this custom strap by Italian leatherworker Giordano Odorizzi. I absolutely love the colour, and it has my initials carved at the back of each strap. I chose red thread to compliment the seconds hand, but I regret it now that I have a Khaki King in the mail! I suppose I'll just have to buy a watch that matches the strap!


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Glycine on a goat ... yes, of course it is a genuine goat! Who the hell ever heard of a fake GOAT  ???


----------



## triptical

HenningKC said:


> Just got this custom strap by Italian leatherworker Giordano Odorizzi. I absolutely love the colour, and it has my initials carved at the back of each strap. I chose red thread to compliment the seconds hand, but I regret it now that I have a Khaki King in the mail! I suppose I'll just have to buy a watch that matches the strap!
> View attachment 13261779


...or you can always ask the maker to have this strap restitched with different colour thread. I've done it to my straps many times.


----------



## sportura

One of these.


----------



## brybajlak

Black Stingray with Red Tribal stitching for the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe!

New custom strap from LukasFischer (came in 2 days ago) and very impressed with quality and value for money!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323

Toxic Magnum (isoclone)



















Pretty good strap for 1/4 of the price 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak

Green ostrich leg on the Speedy today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather.


----------



## rackness

Toxic shiz!


----------



## triptical

Red perlon on Obris today


----------



## begud

sportura said:


> One of these.


Nice pictures!
Where does the strap mounted on the submariner come from?


----------



## triptical

Straps made by In/solent Dorset UK


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond leather.


----------



## triptical

...but today is this one from In/solent as well


----------



## mgladman

Seiko enamel tonneau on sapphire blue ostrich leg by Aaron Bespoke ...


----------



## mgladman

Seiko 1969 Rally Diver on blue stingray with red minimal stitching by Aaron Bespoke ...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## audiomagnate

Zuluized Stevostrap on a Casio diver.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2


----------



## USMC0321

Came home to a new Dobra for the Ennebi Vintage


----------



## USMC0321

And another one for the latest Triggerfish


----------



## USMC0321

And... another.


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

A super soft Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

And today something unusual, a tweed strap from Giles at Schofield watches.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## WatchGuru007

Obris Morgan on a Citizen 1000 meter diver. I've actually started replacing my isofrane with these as I like the feel better.


----------



## mgladman

Clockwork white/black rally strap on my new Speedy Mitsukoshi. . .


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather, so rich and dark, great strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mgladman

Hirsch Black/white rally on my Speedy Mitsukoshi...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Almond leather.


----------



## Rugbyboy96

Rios1931 Cognac Russian Leather - matches my phone case. Unfortunately, I can't photograph them together as my phone is my camera










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai tan leather.


----------



## Toddski1

Crown and Buckle 20mm Chromexcel Olive Horween Leather Zulu on a Sarb017


----------



## USMC0321

Rolko


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

A great distressed canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## Al Faromeo

The A-13a on a DeGriff Nato.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## Al Faromeo

What a wonderful tool! Impressive.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra








Have a wonderful day!


----------



## bigclive2011

Mixing it up with a richly coloured Panerai strap on a British made Schofield Signalman.


----------



## KO_81

New black with red stitching calf leather strap from eBay (unnamed) on my Eco-Drive AT4110-55E for today:


----------



## pumxee

KO_81 said:


> New black with red stitching calf leather strap from eBay (unnamed) on my Eco-Drive AT4110-55E for today:


Love the black leather and red stitch!


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM.


----------



## househalfman

Erika's...


----------



## Jamieson22

Bonetto Cinturini 317. You know that feeling of looking at a new strap on an old favorite a lot? Now imagine smelling it as well.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## USMC0321

Another Dobra


----------



## droozel

Hi

Here it is, my ALPINA ALPINERX with BLACK OPS MN STRAP and ORANGE STITCHING


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Zlimsn padded watch strap with OEM buckle​


----------



## Dobra

It's a Rolko......
Just kidding..... It's a Dobra!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## USMC0321

Malio


----------



## househalfman

Airman 18 on Erika's MN strap...


----------



## Dobra

Straps..... Dobra, Dobra, Dobra and Dobra🤪


----------



## Snaggletooth

Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap with PVD hardware.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## househalfman

The watch steward...


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM tan.


----------



## Jamieson22

Turtle on a brand new BluShark AlphaShark.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13559433








Schofield Green Tweed on the Schofield BB2.


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed.


----------



## Dobra

Believe it or not,I'm wearing the "concurrence"
Great diver on a GREAT "VESIRE" Strap!
Great workmanship!


----------



## househalfman

BandRBands...


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield canvas.

Check out the Schofield and Cudd website for some way out designs!!


----------



## ned-ludd

Not my watch but I finally summoned up the courage to ask to photograph it.

The original strap on my elderly father's CASIO CA-53W broke and he's quite pleased with his repair using a strap he "found somewhere".











> "It's a great watch, son; it's accurate to ten seconds per day!"


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## bigclive2011

How about a blast from the past a Steel expander!!

My dad always wore these and they fascinated me as a kid.









And talking of being a kid, the Timex is a remake of the very watch I wore aged 11 when I went to big school.


----------



## Sebast975

Solid 5 Link D bracelet, with curved end links, from watchgecko


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## househalfman

Sunburst Grey Seaforth on Erika's MN...


----------



## hairythomas

Brown patina calf strap from Incognito Studio. Very nice and great service.


----------



## anrex

Rio on a Zimbe


----------



## King_Neptune

Breitling for Bentley calf leather...


----------



## schnitzerphoto

fogbound said:


> Custom Diaboliq Feldpostack Strap size 110/70 on my U1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, that's the strap for which I've been searching. Incredible on that Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81

New in today, a Watch Gecko oyster bracelet with a butterfly clasp.

Got it really cheap (£18) and I'm happy with it; the end links are hollow plus there's a hybrid link to convert it from a straight end link to a curved one for the SKX. So a little jingly jangly but that's fine by me considering the price.

Looks good on the modified SKX009.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Haveston NATO on this Zelos DMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

GS on an el cheapo strap from WatchGecko/Geckota...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## househalfman

On a toxicroo nato...


----------



## cortman

USMC0321 said:


> And... another.


USMC0321, I'm sure this will get old, but I am really curious what brand/model this monstrosity is?


----------



## USMC0321

cortman said:


> USMC0321, I'm sure this will get old, but I am really curious what brand/model this monstrosity is?


No problem; the answer will get old though... almost all my watches are Kaventsmann. This one's the Kaventsmann Carcharhinus.


----------



## househalfman

The Coniston on a WatchGecko strap...


----------



## cortman

USMC0321 said:


> No problem; the answer will get old though... almost all my watches are Kaventsmann. This one's the Kaventsmann Carcharhinus.


Thanks! From what I've seen of your collection thus far it's impressive.


----------



## triptical

New product development. Cow hide with stainless steel keeper made of ss316. What do you think?


----------



## issey.miyake

On Bulang & Sons Dark Olive Suede



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Burgundy horween from bandrbands...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## thrills

Love this!



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13103213


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra. Thick, but amazingly soft.


----------



## readyandgame




----------



## yankeexpress

Watchgecko


----------



## readyandgame

yankeexpress said:


> Watchgecko


That's a wicked strap you got there!


----------



## bigclive2011

Canvas by Schofield and Cudd.


----------



## triptical

Simplicity on both ends. Watch and strap.


----------



## USMC0321

Strapsmith


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue tweed by Schofield and Cudd.


----------



## Badger18

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra. Thick, but amazingly soft.


USMC you have some seriously cool watches definitely not run of the mill.


----------



## triptical

Freshly made. 22mm chocolate brown leather, blue stitching, 316 stainless steel keeper.


----------



## Blitzzz

CNS blue suede









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM rubber on a titanium deployment.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## bader.abbas

Dark green for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Geckota Winstone Racing in Black for my Speedy




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

I've switched over to leather for the winter for most of my collection. Right now I'm wearing the Omega with a custom blue leather strap from Combat Straps. I think the only watch staying on a bracelet will be the Sub...


----------



## USMC0321

(Yes... it's another Dobra...)


----------



## househalfman

Watchgecko leather...


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Had this on the OEM black croc for a long while, but changed up the look with a tan Ostrich.


----------



## USMC0321

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13678729
> View attachment 13678731
> 
> 
> Had this on the OEM black croc for a long while, but changed up the look with a tan Ostrich.


Wow...! Now that one shut me down for a minute. Great one, Clive.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen

On a strapoSAIL canvas! Happy Strap Saturday!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM tan.


----------



## triptical

.


----------



## househalfman

Currently wearing the Zelos Mako on a Martú leather...



















But I also took a picture of my Chevron straps from Crown & Buckle...


----------



## bader.abbas

Grey nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## JLS36

Raven venture on a Das









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Peter Gunny, but a well "Patinated" one.


----------



## bigclive2011

Soft and extremely comfortable OEM rubber on a deployment.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Minimal stitching tan leather.


----------



## triptical

You gotta love minimal vintage stitching on good quality cow hide


----------



## fogbound

Bonetto Cinturini 300d









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

NickMankey...


----------



## thefunkfuzz

My new custom Yuran Stingray strap.

I am deeply loving it


----------



## thefunkfuzz

So thick! You could knock down a door with that combo. Or dive to the ocean floor.



USMC0321 said:


> (Yes... it's another Dobra...)


----------



## bigclive2011

Tan OEM leather.


----------



## Blitzzz

Black Bay on Horween CXL for winter.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## Panatime

Mocha RIOS1931 Shell Cordovan Leather NATO!


----------



## househalfman

VPO on EO...


----------



## SnookDawgg

Steinhart GMT on a Chronissimo


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## Level.5x

3 new combos in past 3 days... diggin this trio! Might have to get back in to a rotation.


----------



## fogbound

Bonetto Cinturini 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

What’s the green leather, Level.5x?


----------



## Level.5x

SnookDawgg said:


> What's the green leather, Level.5x?


Its really considered grey but it does kind of have a hint of moss green. The strap is my own brand, catalyst leatherworks, and the leather is Pueblo from Badalassi Carlo tannery in Italy. A veg tan that has a buffed(sanded) surface. Has almost a nappy feel. Looking forward to it getting some patina!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## Rbq

"Stealth Bond" nato from Cincy Strap Works


----------



## househalfman

The Coniston on a toxicroo nato...


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra Ammo


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra two-tone


----------



## USMC0321

Rolko


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Golden brown suede leather strap on my Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Date


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield leather lined canvas.


----------



## bigclive2011

Borealis Isophrane style.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Wearing our new WB Original two-piece NATO strap b-)


----------



## Shawnny

Strap by Diaboliq.


----------



## JimD303

A new Eache strap that’s exactly the style and thickness I have been looking for. We’ll see about the quality as time goes on.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Our new two-piece Nato/Nylon in blue on a Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Date


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a OEM tan leather.


----------



## Level.5x

Sinn 556i on Catalyst Leatherwork's English Bridle leather strap in Seattle Brown


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 372.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Black Canvas b-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## USMC0321

Dobra #79


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## househalfman

My just received Barracuda on a cincy stealth nato...


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny on the 425 tonight.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our 2-piece Nato Blue :-!


----------



## gregspitz

Comfortable Shell Cordovan 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Split-2nd

Green Colareb!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

I'm blue
Da ba dee da ba di

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our blue WB originals 2-piece Nato strap


----------



## el34han

Split-2nd said:


> Green Colareb!
> View attachment 13843361


Now this green is supper cool.

el34han


----------



## Dobra

Dobra Double Colour










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## househalfman

Pastel Seaforth on a Martú strap...


----------



## househalfman

BB57 on Patrik's CloverStrap...


----------



## USMC0321

Dr. Phil


----------



## bigclive2011

Borealis blue to bring out the dial colour.


----------



## 9franko9

USMC0321 said:


> Dr. Phil


What strap is that?


----------



## tantric

SKX on Red Rock Straps moon dust canvas


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## USMC0321

9franko9 said:


> What strap is that?


Dr. Phil


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield distressed canvas on the beater today.


----------



## triptical

Freshly made. To be worn on Magrette dual time.
Red, distressed cow hide, screw in buckle, stainless steel 316L keeper.


----------



## bigclive2011

Green tweed by Schofield.


----------



## USMC0321

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13867501
> View attachment 13867505
> 
> 
> Green tweed by Schofield.


I thought it couldn't get any better than the bronze... nice one!

Lots on that dial, but super clean. Does it have the same intricate style caseback?


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## bigclive2011

USMC0321 said:


> I thought it couldn't get any better than the bronze... nice one!
> 
> Lots on that dial, but super clean. Does it have the same intricate style caseback?


It's the Signalman, which was Giles first watch in polished steel, basically the same case style but with a Soprod movement with GMT and power reserve complications.

The case back is more dressy with the Schofield "Lighthouse" theme.


----------



## Al Faromeo

bigclive2011 said:


> .../...Green tweed by Schofield.


Beautiful watch, great looking combination!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Caitlan.


----------



## bigclive2011

Borealis.


----------



## buffalohump

SNPR on the ancon








GSD on the montres









GSD on the Rhyno









Fulchers on the Maranez


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## blcklab666

Steveo Canvas pull-through


----------



## thefunkfuzz

Bigclive U should have your own thread. What a collection!

At present, I can't get enough of my Turtle on Hirsh Extreme.


----------



## E.Jack

My first attempt at making a strap with only an old wallet, a knife, an old buckle and a cheap sewing kit. It looks good with a Seiko Pepsi!


----------



## E.Jack




----------



## ChrisGMT

My 116710LN on a two-piece Nato by WatchBandit b-)


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGMT

A little military style with the green two piece nato by WatchBandit


----------



## USMC0321

Dr. Phil


----------



## Bendodds360

A beautiful piece of leather from Dobra. My favourite leather strap by a long way. I have even gotten compliments from my wife, which is unheard of 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Tudor BBB on Catalyst Leatherworks' Dollaro leather -


----------



## Egsise

Strap upgrade for Seiko SRPB46J1, the original deployant clasp is perfect for the new strap.


----------



## USMC0321

Mensarea PAM Kangaroo


----------



## jgallamore

20mm Barton Jetson Nato, black and red


----------



## buffalohump

24mm snpr firenze strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Borealis Isophrane style.


----------



## Split-2nd

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13936529
> View attachment 13936531
> 
> 
> Borealis Isophrane style.


Hey, BigClive, the patina on that CW has significantly advanced over your post from three weeks ago. Mine looks like yours did 3 weeks ago. How did you advance that patine? Looks awesome!


----------



## mconlonx

Crown and Buckle Linen Melange braided perlon. Surprisingly soft, well finished, with a quality buckle which allows for adjustability.

I've been wearing the Sinn with a Mankey Hook Strap lately, but decided to give this one a shot over the weekend. Love the quality and looks, not sold on a traditional strap over an elastic style... but that's just me.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## Burchfield.wjd

Momentum base camp with (I believe) citizen movement Quartz. And a hook and gaff G10 strap Nantucket colors.


----------



## buffalohump

GSD on the montres

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Grey Eulit Palma Pacific two-piece Perlon on NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik Datum


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM croc on the 88.


----------



## atlbbqguy

triptical said:


> You gotta love minimal vintage stitching on good quality cow hide


I agree. Great looking strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

JLS36 said:


> Raven venture on a Das
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great looking combination. The Raven Venture is next on my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical

My straps in constant use


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13966373


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra Strap; been in sea-water for two days and still looks and feels incredible.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin on the Brevetato.


----------



## toscana33

Rubber on a pilot watch? Why not?









Borealis 24mm on a Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk.


----------



## Bjorn11

Mensarea strap on my Samsung Galaxy 42


----------



## ChiefJr

Zilla on leather


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield Green Tweed on the Signalman.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGMT

Rolex datejust 16234 on midnight blue suede by WatchBandit


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed on the Beater 2.


----------



## mconlonx

Erika's Original MN Vintage on a Seiko SBQJ017 that came with a beat up, too-short bracelet.


----------



## ChiefJr

Red Rocks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgmcaleer

I just received a Toxic Shiznit Nato in Bond. Awesome strap.


----------



## fogbound

Baladassi Carlo Pueblo custom by Catalyst Leatherworks @Level.5x









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus

O2AFAC67 said:


>


What kind of strap is that? I've been looking for a nice bund but can't seem to find a solid one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus

I started and the top of this thread and couldn’t stop until I got all the way through. I found some real gems in here, highlights so far:

1. Toshi stag strap - how flexible such a robust strap is! And that rich layered color a love it
2. Half price alternative to Erika’s straps: Straposphere. Their nato and sailcloth style straps look solid too.
3. Watchgecko- I knew about this one, but have not paid attention to how amazing some of the more premium offerings are - especially for the price.

Lots more awesome stuff in here, but those three discoveries got me really excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Dobra said:


> Dobra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that from the "unisex" collection? 

Amazing work mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinperiphery

I usually sport the Ti Bracelet on this Citizen, but lately I've been fond of the sharkskin by Micah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

Bendodds360 said:


> Is that from the "unisex" collection?
> 
> Amazing work mate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When i saw the theme on the belt, it reminded me of the Yakuza .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro

A custom-made vintage-style strap on my old 'MEGA from Finwatchstraps.


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM tan leather on the Zero.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2 on the 372.


----------



## davidham

Blue isofrane on the blue Halios Seaforth. Fun stuff.


----------



## DarioV

I've discovered this great thread just recently so here are some pictures of my Mictofo bronze on a shark strap with bronze plates i made


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Titanium Submersible.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Clover Strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Borealis with a bit of Indian Ocean Patina!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Hirsch Robby ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV

Ennebi on Matte Black Shark with Tricolor stitching detail


----------



## atlbbqguy

DarioV said:


> Ennebi on Matte Black Shark with Tricolor stitching detail
> 
> View attachment 14013955
> 
> 
> View attachment 14013957
> 
> 
> View attachment 14013959
> 
> 
> View attachment 14013961


Nice looking watch and nice photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The OEM croc that came with the 88, my favourite Panerai strap, and the only one that has ever stayed on the watch.


----------



## Drumguy

A couple strap choices for these.


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM tan on the Zero.


----------



## WatchObsession

Breitling Colt on a Di Modell Colorado


----------



## atlbbqguy

WatchObsession said:


> Breitling Colt on a Di Modell Colorado
> 
> View attachment 14017083


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hj898

Zulu strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Found this one in the strap box yesterday so giving it a go on the Zero, not sure who made it but I got this and a distressed beige one off the bay.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a "74" Strap by Jose Maria Aguilar of Spain.


----------



## NorthernBen

This is one of my favourites, the cordura strap that came with the watch. Very tough and comfortable


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the JLC.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 671.


----------



## ChrisGMT

I'm wearing the new WatchBandit Canvas :-!


----------



## bigclive2011

Change to a beat up leather from Jose Maria Aguilar today.


----------



## bigclive2011

It's made of goat from South America apparently!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Snake skin.


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## Al Faromeo

Today, after havng had it on its Hexa Engineer bracelet for nearly a year, I moved the MWW Iconik 3 to a DeGriff leather strap - just because it is that time.


----------



## bigclive2011

A well worn and darkened with age Peter Gunny.


----------



## ChiefJr

Canvas from EK Straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catatafish

Just came in from MCL (ManCaveLeather):








View attachment 14056689


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlin 2.


----------



## Caymadian

Atelier Degriff Antique Brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

20 mm nato with stainless hardware.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14062695


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pardayan

My first choice is a metal bracelet, second leather and third a nato strap, lastly silicon strap.


----------



## MrAaro

Red crazy cow leather strap by Finwatchstraps


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Seiko Recraft SNKM97 on special-ordered Pattini leather rally strap.








When ordering, I did not notice the size of the upgraded buckle. This might be swapped at some point, but since the watch is so big and brash maybe it fits.


----------



## ChrisGMT

Spinnaker Croft on Black/Grey striped two-piece NATO by WatchBandit


----------



## atlbbqguy

ChrisGMT said:


> Spinnaker Croft on Black/Grey striped two-piece NATO by WatchBandit
> 
> View attachment 14073249


Good looking combination. What is the width of the strap? 22mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

Newest Clover


----------



## nuvolablue01

19mm JLC Black patent alligator on MC Grande Taille 37mm









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV

Ennebi on one of my Shark straps


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dobra

DarioV said:


> Ennebi on one of my Shark straps
> 
> View attachment 14078949
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078951
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078953


Beautiful...... just beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Summer has arrived so the rubber expander goes back on, till Tmw when the rain resumes.


----------



## pardayan

I am wearing 007 with its original jubilee strap at the moment.


----------



## crappysurfer

Orion NATO!


----------



## ChrisGMT

atlbbqguy said:


> Good looking combination. What is the width of the strap? 22mm?


Yes it's 22 mm :-! Love the quality, softness and thickness of the two piece Nato. Suits a thick watch perfectly


----------



## pardayan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bendodds360

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14090553
> View attachment 14090557


They couldn't spring for a bronze buckle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

No, very careful those Italians!!

Even their submariners had to sit outside!!


----------



## ReasonDrab

Swapped out to a DeBeer genuine crocodile brown strap on my beloved Cartier. Highly recommend DeBeer for affordable straps.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Bond two-piece NATO on Spinnaker Croft


----------



## mconlonx

Here's the deal: I don't like NATO straps. Too much material under a watch for me. However, I don't at all mind straps with a single pass of strap underneath the watch -- EO MN, Perlon, C&B Chevron, etc.

I've ordered various NATO straps to give them a try with different watches, but always end up disappointed. Finally found a style of nylon strap without the double layer, called RAF style straps.

But since I had NATOs ai would never wear, anyway, and resale on them is nearly zero, figured, what harm could it be, just cutting off the offending extra?

Much better:


----------



## kpjimmy

mconlonx said:


> Here's the deal: I don't like NATO straps. Too much material under a watch for me. However, I don't at all mind straps with a single pass of strap underneath the watch -- EO MN, Perlon, C&B Chevron, etc.
> 
> I've ordered various NATO straps to give them a try with different watches, but always end up disappointed. Finally found a style of nylon strap without the double layer, called RAF style straps.
> 
> But since I had NATOs ai would never wear, anyway, and resale on them is nearly zero, figured, what harm could it be, just cutting off the offending extra?
> 
> Much better:
> 
> View attachment 14093403
> 
> 
> View attachment 14093407
> 
> 
> View attachment 14093409


I personally almost always cut the second layer and make my own single pass strap. Just cut and hold a flame to singe the edges.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Snake.


----------



## bigclive2011

Back on the Peter Gunny until I pick my new Jose Maria Aguilar "MAS" strap later.


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Marine Cuxhaven with blue seat belt Nato by WatchBandit. Kind of a match with my Herschel rucksack.


----------



## bigclive2011

Newly arrived, and on.

Another great strap from Jose, and buckle from Arunas.


----------



## Al Faromeo

E.S Handcrafted Padded Ostrich Leather Watch Strap on my A-13a.
Well chuffed!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven on newly arrived Gunny canvas. This will take some time to get used to!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra


----------



## atlbbqguy

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra


Now that's a watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Al Faromeo

atlbbqguy said:


> Raven on newly arrived Gunny canvas. This will take some time to get used to!.../...


Nice combo!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Spinnaker Croft on WB Original Bond two-piece Nato strap

View attachment Spinnaker_Croft_Bond_caseback_Two_piece_Nato_WB_Original_caseback_front.jpg


----------



## Habanos14060

Anyone want to help me pick a blue leather or rubber strap for this one????


----------



## kpjimmy

Habanos14060 said:


> Anyone want to help me pick a blue leather or rubber strap for this one????
> 
> View attachment 14113881


Barton elite silicone. Flatwater edition

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue rubber expander, to pick out the blue of the dial.


----------



## Bakulimaw

Metal strap for my beater watch.





















Black Tread.


----------



## prokhmer

Bakulimaw said:


> Metal strap for my beater watch.
> View attachment 14115375
> 
> View attachment 14115381
> 
> View attachment 14115385
> 
> Black Tread.


This is too extreme! Like wearing a wheel chain on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

New Toshi walnut leather with butterscotch stitching.


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Bakulimaw

prokhmer said:


> This is too extreme! Like wearing a wheel chain on your wrist!


Yes it might look extreme but it wears comfortably on my wrist.

Below is a S/S Tread on my Triton.


----------



## City74

Bakulimaw said:


> Yes it might look extreme but it wears comfortably on my wrist.
> 
> Below is a S/S Tread on my Triton.
> 
> View attachment 14117759


I'm sorry but that is just plain awful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Walnut.


----------



## prokhmer

Bakulimaw said:


> Yes it might look extreme but it wears comfortably on my wrist.
> 
> Below is a S/S Tread on my Triton.
> 
> View attachment 14117759


You have ruined the Triton looks by that wheel chains! It's beyond ugliness!!

Here is mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture II on newly arrived Greg Stevens Design...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

prokhmer said:


> You have ruined the Triton looks by that wheel chains! It's beyond ugliness!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, if you don't like it leave the guy alone... he likes it the way it is, that's important.... we post our watches the way we like them...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Dobra said:


> Brother, if you don't like it leave the guy alone... he likes it the way it is, that's important.... we post our watches the way we like them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I like the chain.

If you like it, wear it proud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Bendodds360 said:


> If you like it, wear it proud!


Exactly!


----------



## bigclive2011

Still the Toshi walnut on the Rolko.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Traska Freediver mint dial on its original bracelet.
Great watch. Ugly picture - not doing it justice...


----------



## O2AFAC67

OEM Breitling camel croco deployant and brown buffalo Bund pad kitted to my B-1 today...


----------



## atlbbqguy

Al Faromeo said:


> Traska Freediver mint dial on its original bracelet.
> Great watch. Ugly picture - not doing it justice...


Cousins??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

I've recently gifted myself two demo straps to freshen up my own rotation:

Grey Minerva Wax strap (from Catalyst Leatherworks) on the Sinn 556i:

























Navy Blue Pueblo (from Catalyst Leatherworks) on the C60:


----------



## bigclive2011

671 on a Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## bigclive2011

Jose Maria Aguilar MAS tribute on a Arunas raised skull and rose buckle.


----------



## Level.5x

New strap!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Riding with Buccee as a passenger this morning...


----------



## mconlonx

It suddenly occurs to me that this is not What Bracelet Are You Wearing... oh well.

This Sinn 6068 came on a strap, with a spare OEM Sinn strap. The correct bracelet for it is over $400. Yikes. So I decided to try it out on a mesh bracelet/strap I had kicking around. Eulit mesh, sourced through WatchBandit.

Not too bad. Goes well enough with the polished case, I think. Love the adjustability of the mesh. Not sold on the solid bits at the springbar vs. the mesh on bar style I've seen. Probably swap back to a strap in the near future, but this is cool for now...


----------



## eleven pass

Just switched from a bracelet I bought on Amazon that just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefJr

Maratac










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

On a Clover strap...


----------



## Level.5x

Still rockin new strap, paired with new pebbled grain boots...










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14155967








Toshi walnut on a strapmonster MAS buckle.


----------



## beepywatches

Casio DBC611 on a gold brown Hirsch Ranger w/ gold buckle.









My wife thinks I'm strange.


----------



## Bendodds360

Big chunky watch demands a big chunky strap.

Vintage VDB on 28mm Dobra leather. Still my fav strap.










Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Great strap Ben!! (and Dobra) that is one thick strap, good for 1000m depth rating apparently!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan, not very waterproof but very soft and comfortable.


----------



## ChrisGMT

GMT Master II on black PVD #wristporn NATO strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchBandit.com

Customer shot of an Undone Killy on our limited edition #wristporn NATO strap in khaki


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DarioV

Ennebi on Shark leather


----------



## Dobra

DarioV said:


> Ennebi on Shark leather
> 
> View attachment 14174657
> 
> 
> View attachment 14174659


Those watches......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## johnyiliev

Guys I need help lol. I've just bought to try on a steel bracelet for my Gruppo Gamma, and can't decide which I like better 

Any opinions will be appreciated


----------



## DarioV

johnyiliev said:


> Guys I need help lol. I've just bought to try on a steel bracelet for my Gruppo Gamma, and can't decide which I like better
> 
> Any opinions will be appreciated


to be honest it doesn't look bad on the steel bracelet, maybe try a different one more squared to better match the case ?


----------



## johnyiliev

I should look for another one, then. I bought it almost by accident (was looking for nato straps), it was like 5-6$, but still with some heft to it  thanks though


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dobra

Just a Badass Strap...








Nothing special...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vault

Isofrane in turquoise, I love it, goes with everything (almost)


----------



## bigclive2011

Dobra said:


> Just a Badass Strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not another dodgy old Dobra strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Just a little something I stitched up last night!!

Oh ok, so Peter Gunny helped a bit!!


----------



## Dobra

bigclive2011 said:


> Not another dodgy old Dobra strap!!


 Same one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Something waterproof for car washing and gardening today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14188699


Toshi vintage leather on a strap monsters buckle


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rx'ed a new coffee colored Bund pad yesterday and thought I'd kit it to the EVO/UTC I used to own "BB" (Before Bette). She likes it on me but not on her wrist. Bund pads are for guys she says. I'll take it off and try it on one of my deployant straps for the Bomber (B-1) in a little while... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Level.5x

Cookin' with the Oris 65 on a Catalyst Leatherworks BC Minerva Box(Walnut) strap


----------



## Egsise




----------



## bigclive2011

MAS tribute from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14200787
View attachment 14200791


MAS tribute from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue matches our *blue WB Original Canvas strap* perfectly :-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Omega DeVille on Toxicnatos Shiznit


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back to PIlot bracelet and UTC module for a 4 o'clock tee time this afternoon...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut on a strapmonsters buckle.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Jose Maria Aguilar on the 372 (for the first time in months)


----------



## Pyjam

Geckota Herringbone


----------



## O2AFAC67

The first one today, second one tomorrow...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pyjam




----------



## WatchBandit.com

Martenero Kerrison Silver - combined with our WB Original blue canvas strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue cos I'm a boy.


----------



## ChiefJr

Seiko bund from Alpinst










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

Rubber with deployment clasp









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## tantric

Zenith on Erika's MN - one of my favourite combos:


----------



## bigclive2011

My oldest Toshi, a well used saddle leather.


----------



## Dobra

8mm thick AK47 strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

A South American Goatskin (Really) from ETSY.


----------



## Dobra

A thinner hand made Badass Strap....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

MAS tribute by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## ooshaugh1

AliExpress MN strap. Really comfortable and holding up great for 1 month near continuous wear!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## Al Faromeo

bigclive2011 said:


> .../...A South American Goatskin (Really) from ETSY.


What a beautiful watch that is!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rickster27b

20mm Bark Croco Classic - B&RBands


----------



## gregspitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Level.5x

Catalyst Leatherworks' Pueblo strap in Navy Blue








Catalyst Leatherworks' Foulonne Barenia strap in Gold


----------



## bigclive2011

Moist and hot today break out a rubber


----------



## Bendodds360

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14251683
> 
> 
> Moist and hot today break out a rubber


She's starting to get that nice "lived in" look BC. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

28mm Dobra. It still gets more interest than any of my watches....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Certainly has been lived in since I got it!!

Today back on the Toshi Walnut.


----------



## bigclive2011

DP


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pyjam




----------



## Rickster27b

First time I really liked the strap that came with the watch &#8230; just perfect! ! Laco Aachen 39mm Automatic -


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi African Kudo leather.


----------



## ooshaugh1

View attachment 14262791


Beater in simple bond NATO from CNS. Doing jobs today


----------



## Dougtman

5513 on leather strap


----------



## DarioV

Shark as always


----------



## bigclive2011

687 on the Toshi stag.


----------



## CV50

Incoming from Patrik !









My Apologies, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## bigclive2011

Rubber expander for the hot days.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our (back in stock) dark grey suede strap


----------



## dgaddis

Getting ready for the 4th! Strap is from BluShark, part of their Cystic Fibrosis Awareness collection. I cut the keeper off to turn it into a single pass strap. Watch is a Citizen PMD56-2952.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra "KALASH" collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

New strap - Vintage Brogue by Geckota .. A little to busy for my Hamilton Field, but works well with the Seiko Titanium... particularly on Sunday...LOL


----------



## dub82

Erika's Original MN strap on a Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT


----------



## Vanstr

The Erica machtes the watch perfect!


----------



## bigclive2011

It's stll hot!!


----------



## bigclive2011

That's it UK summer over, back on a leather.


----------



## Bendodds360

Dobra said:


> Dobra "KALASH" collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a work of art. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

G Shock on an army green BluShark AlphaShark strap w/the keeper cut off and shortened to fit.


----------



## RedFroggy

Baltic on a MN Erika


----------



## Dobra

Bendodds360 said:


> That's a work of art. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, this one is stitched with shoes thread.... It's a DEVIL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

AK47 Badass Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny Caitlan2.


----------



## Rickster27b

Fluco Pigskin Leather Watch Strap - Tan - on my Hamilton Kaki auto. I did use leather conditioner to darken it up a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011

Jose Maria Aguilar tribute to the MAS, love the Italian flag stitching!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Through the looking glass..."
*


----------



## bigclive2011

Newly arrived Corrigia on the 671, very soft and comfortable.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

Leather lined goat skin.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi African Kudo leather on the Zero.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

Corrigia.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin on the 687.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I tried to remove it today hoping to wear something else but it won't come off! o| Kitted with the new Bund pad it somehow feels almost permanently attached to my wrist... :roll:;-):-d


----------



## Dobra

Unfinished "KATYUSHA"......by Dobra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Ths is one one I knocked up last night!!

Oh ok, Jose Maria Aguilar gave me a bit of a hand!!


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

That’s scary!!

Seeing a big hairy arm glowing in the dark!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rickster27b

I have finally decided that the 20mm Bark Croco Classic - (B&RBands) looks best on my new Hamilton Kaki auto.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sorry


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco OEM rubber Nato strap


----------



## Badger18

20mm Zulu on 2900 g shock


----------



## bigclive2011

Coriglia on the Bronzo.


----------



## mconlonx

Vintage Eulit Air-Look, for my new vintage Russian Zim. The strap cost more than the watch...


----------



## bigclive2011

My beautiful Longines 1945 on a soft (Cheap) eBay Strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed on the Schofield BB2.


----------



## Bulgoki




----------



## SeriousBoy

Latest member in my collection, both the watch and the strap.
I think any kind of brown pop the golden on our watch
Sorry for my English


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The Zero on a Toshi African Kudo antelope leather.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Diesels

DiModell Rallye


----------



## Diesels

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14351495
> View attachment 14351497
> 
> 
> Schofield blue tweed on the Schofield BB2.


Can you put one of your bronze buckles on that strap? It would look amazing... at least in my mind it does. haha


----------



## Diesels

Zulu Diver ND style.


----------



## bigclive2011

Diesels said:


> Can you put one of your bronze buckles on that strap? It would look amazing... at least in my mind it does. haha


Great strap eh!! Completely off the wall, just like Giles at Schofield.

The thing is that is the Schofield made one off buckle, and seems a shame to separate it off.

Plus the watch is currently for sale on the bay, so it is not getting worn either, other than this one off.


----------



## bigclive2011

Cheap OEM Panerai rip off, that as it turned out is pretty good, and for £12.


----------



## Diesels

Panatime Cayman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DarioV




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dobra

Dobra "BOLSHOI" collection..... squeezed at the lugs....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Excellent959

Just bought a MN from Erika for my 3570...


----------



## Titan II

Black Hirsch Leonardo with white stitch on my Speedy Pro;

















René


----------



## bigclive2011

The Zero on a Toshi Kudo leather.


----------



## flydiver

Vintage hand painted top grain









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gassin' up for a trip tomorrow...  The dials are actually slate. The double sided AR coating sometimes makes the dials appear blue in certain lighting conditions... b-) Bund pad from Coobes in coffee color fitted with rare 359A UTC specific Pilot bracelet and even more rare Slate dial A70177 UTC module. Watch is A13356 Chronomat Evolution in slate with black subdials, factory diamond bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Currently wearing a dark blue small-scale alligator strap on the Lambda.


----------



## anrex

Rios


----------



## krockwood

Tudor camo


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM croc on a deployment.


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield Bronze Beater on a Schofield blue tweed strap.


----------



## Bendodds360

Bronze Kav on a custom hand made "triage" strap. Made right here in Sydney.

28mm to fit 24mm lugs...

The search begins for a suitable bronze buckle.










Have a great day gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

A well worn in Peter Gunny.


----------



## gmads

Vintage Golay-Guignard Playa on Seamaster:


----------



## gmads

And a black one on a vintage Eterna KonTiki:


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather today.


----------



## flydiver

First time trying a leather nato strap 









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the MAS by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## matt.craigslist.555

Vostok with Haveston straps.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Walnut.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin, a fabulous rich colour and very soft and supple.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather on an outrageously large buckle!!


----------



## Diesels

Haveston Navy 66


----------



## fatherbowie

I just put my Nomos Club Neomatik Atlantic on a vintage 2-piece midnight blue perlon, and added the OEM Nomos winged clasp. The color on the perlon looks virtually the same as the color on the OEM Nomos strap, but I like the perlon much better.


----------



## bigclive2011

MAS tribute by Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## Vibroverb

ABP


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fatherbowie

I'm wearing this "ChronoKing" branded Type 20 (French military pilot) homage with ST19 movement on a Fluco Horween Essex I just received.

Unfortunately, the strap is a bit long, even on the shortest hole. I think I might punch another hole in it. Still, it's a great strap, very thin and soft.


----------



## bigclive2011

Put this on a military look nylon, well it is copying an early pilots watch after all.


----------



## StufflerMike

Hirsch


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## deepsea03

233 on Yusk French Ammo


----------



## jah

Hodinkee tweed strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed blue leather from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## customwise

An inexpensive and very comfortable bracelet I picked up on Amazon.









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

On Barton sail cloth strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## Rickster27b

My favorite leather - Brown Horween from Popov Leather.... on my new Stowa Partitio Handwind.


----------



## bigclive2011

A rich tan OEM Panerai on the Zero.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our new *Cordura® strap* in *navy blue*


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a well worn Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## househalfman

A proper 19mm strap made by TheWatchSteward...


----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather.


----------



## Oh mon gars

Alligator grain on Arrohead Connie


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue tweed.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Rob Fraser AF0210 repro.


----------



## bigclive2011

50mm Kaventsmann Trieste on Toshi antique leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Coriglia on the 372 today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Extreme hybrid... ;-)


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Meccaniche Veneziane - Nereide GMT Diaspro PVD paired with our black Canvas strap


----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris BCPD by HpiRally, on Flickr

Watch Gecko on an Oris Big Crown


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Helson


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed ammo leather on the 687.


----------



## fatherbowie

Double heresy: 20mm Nomos shell cordovan on a Junghans Chronoscope with 21mm lugs! I don't mind the gap, really. It's a great strap on a great watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather


----------



## tiktiktiktik

O2AFAC67 said:


> Extreme hybrid... ;-)


Your watch is wearing a watch!


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather on heat blued antique style buckle.

Prescribed and administered by Dr Phil any strapsssss


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## Dobra

Vostok on Dobra strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Camel colored OEM croco with a light patina kitted with a black calf Bund pad...

B-1 camel bund 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## fatherbowie

Wearing a Bonetto Cinturini 300L (purchased from Watch Band Center as a Meyhofer brand, I'm quite sure it's BC manufacture) on my recently received Baltic Aquascaphe black/cream. The 300L is pretty great, although I wish it was about 1mm thinner and more flexible, and I wish the clasp had more than 3 micro adjustment holes.


----------



## panda-R

Some kind of Croc strap!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arislan

Just fitted the cheapnatostrap.com's single pass adjustable natos onto 2 of my watches.

The red one was a bit too long for my tiny wrist so I had to cut it off, seal it over the fire from the stove and loop it back like the one's from crown and buckle.

These straps are awesome. No fraying after half and hour is readjustments. For 9.95 each during the black friday sale these are a steal.










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

Rios canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Casa Figlia Leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14729755
View attachment 14729757


OEM Casa Figlia Leather.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Over a year old i know but nice CR. ;-)


----------



## LunaticSamurai

c3powil said:


> Swapped a few of my 22mm straps into my Pepsi turtle, but I've come back to the stock rubber. It's very supple and has very nicely finished metal buckle and keeper. You can wear it loose and the rubber grips the wrist so it doesn't slip to far.
> 
> View attachment 13183455


Over a year old i know but nice CR, ;-)


----------



## Rickster27b

Martu' Vintage Leather and Canvas ..


----------



## Mea_Leather

I wear an ordinary Chinese watch. But the strap is made of giraffe skin)


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo pouch leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Bark and Jack seatbelt nato, and very good it is too.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

peter.watchacc Burlywood


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## yankeexpress

After deciding to set the Murph OEM faux-gator strap aside, I went to my large stash of spare straps and picked out this terrific distressed leather, not knowing where I had obtained it or who made it, just liked it immediately. After several months of enjoying it, Finally figured out that the grey/brown strap is a Hadley-Roma 854, the most supple, thick, sublime $30 strap:


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## fatherbowie

Tutima Military (Bund) with Lemania 5100 on Bonetto Cinturini 270. Extremely comfortable and really makes the watch stand out!


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## yourwatch617

Check out the felt dark Grey strap on the sarb. Got it from strangers bandits


----------



## 04z

New stealth gray Barton canvas on my Maratac Pilot.


----------



## househalfman

Perforated leather with an orange core made by CloverStrap...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rickster27b

Flieger Friday gets the Laco Augsburg on a Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas .. a very rugged strap for sure.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather, thick but very soft.


----------



## mich.g.pan

hmmm,, Feels like a Seiko kind of Day.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## dkam

What’s the most comfortable Perlon ?


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac

Yesterday was a custom handmade strap by nguyeen..


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## househalfman

On a Martú leather...


----------



## zeit_time

Ninja turtle on a Hirsch strap, timing rests between sets


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa Partitio hand-wind - on a Clockwork Synergy - Auburn Bomber Leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## ChiefJr

Dagaz Triple D on Dagaz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## househalfman

Crown and buckle nato...


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on its original Panerai OEM strap, and probably my favourite.


----------



## Juror-Iam

Burgundy lizard. Doesn't really fit the shoes, or anything i wear, but this colour...


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## WatchObsession

It's the same one as yesterday, Rios1931 Hudson on the Oris


----------



## househalfman

Toxicroo...


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra #73


----------



## Dobra

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra #73


This watch would look great even on tie wraps....
This was 110 straps ago....

Here's my strap.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dobra

The genuine Xa Flottiglia M.A.S.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

^^ Same


----------



## bigclive2011

From Dr Phil at strapssss, as recomended by some other thick strap lovers on this very thread!!


----------



## Dobra

Another Xa Flottiglia MAS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

Black widow.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Helm canvas,$25.00...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra Xa Flottiglia MAS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

JPM Racing on the Omega #speedytuesday


----------



## customwise

I put a new band on my kamasu this morning.









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie

https://nickmankeydesigns.com/ the only strap I know of that you can open a bottle with


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Bonzodog

Nick Manky strap


----------



## lostinperiphery

Prometheus Design Werx NATO, with Titanium hardware

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Our new *calfskin leather strap* on a NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date


----------



## Valeriy

PAM196


----------



## Valeriy

PAM196


----------



## Dobra

AK47 Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

My Sinn U1 on a Wrisky's. I've got several Erika's but didn't want to spend a $100 on a color combo I wasn't sure I'd like.


----------



## Blitzzz

Undone Basecamp on Luff Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Gekota Heavy Milanese Mesh.ABSOLUTELY the best value in a mesh bracelet ever & sadly discontinued..


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Bonzodog

Di-Modell CHRONISSIMO With deployant clasp.


----------



## Davido22

A Jean Rousseauseau dark gray ostrich on a Le Jour "poor man's Heuer". Due for a new acrylic crystal.


----------



## WatchObsession

Erikas Original meets Doxa


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Davido22

Green gloss gator


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Wearing our new *Textured Calfskin* strap in night blue on a Rolex Datejust 16234


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Swapped on the Helm canvas yesterday..


----------



## Dobra

Dobra










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Dobra said:


> Dobra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Very nice! New design, huh?


----------



## Dobra

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice! New design, huh?


Thanks!
Pretty much the same DobraNATOr...
Just a few modifications









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

All from Crown and Buckle.

Perlon...









Nato...









Chevron...


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Tudor BlackBay on matching *blue WB Original Canvas strap* during this sunny day today


----------



## Davido22

J Rousseau blue shark.


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Pebro Premium


----------



## WatchObsession

Seiko on an ISOfrane for today !!


----------



## Rickster27b

Very pleased with my Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas straps - they work well with my Fliegers and tool watches.


----------



## Dobra

Dobra Strap 
Bayonet


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Dobra

Dobra "KALASH"


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

Maybe not a "strap" but it's not original.
Seiko SARB033 on Watchgecko Geckota Jubilee or Warrington.
Had to work on the endlinks to make them fit pretty well.
Oh and a domed sapphire crystal.
Looks much better IMO.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Panatime 5 Ring Zulu..


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Beautiful match of a NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our new *textured calfskin leather* strap in *grey* by NOMOS Watch Club


----------



## gregspitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hirsch Arne...


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn on EK Straps


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## 1384359

Barton sailcloth on Sinn 104 matte edition:


----------



## O2AFAC67

OEM camel croco. Twelve years old now so a nice rich patina makes for a decent pic this morning IMO...


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Dobra

Dobra


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

Orient Star GMT on red /brown salmon skin by Trinh Le.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Classy match for the Datejust with a classy tanned premium *textured calfskin leather strap*


----------



## Davido22

Crazy Cow finnwatch


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## UnregisteredHyperCam2

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so thick, wow


----------



## UnregisteredHyperCam2

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so thick, wow


----------



## catlike

I got this new Pebro strap for my Anonimo a week or so ago:


----------



## Toofsy

Thanks to the confinement here in France I have more time for leathercrafting, I found this green leather croco hide in a drawer but not the watch to match wiht it. It should be the time to pull the trigger for a bronze one.


----------



## Toofsy

Thanks to the confinement here in France I have more time for leathercrafting, I found this green leather croco hide in a drawer but not the watch to match wiht it. It should be the time to pull the trigger for a bronze one.

View attachment 15016777

View attachment 15016779


----------



## Davido22

Pebble grain Jean Rousseau


----------



## Rickster27b

Up early - swapping straps - just put on an old Laco pilot strap - (pretty beat up, with many in-between punched holes for exact fit with various watches - but comfortable, and appropriate for the Heidelberg)


----------



## Paul Ramon

Para Canvas from Steveostraps


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

425 on a well worn Peter Gunny.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Greg Stevens Design...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Saddle leather on the Zero.


----------



## arodgers

Today wearing a striped Haveston nato.


----------



## Miggyd87

Silver dial Cadisen C1032 on a *Maikes Vintage oil wax leather strap*, sitting atop my 6.375" wrist.


----------



## DarioV




----------



## Paul Ramon

Sand Canvas Pull Through from Steveostraps


----------



## Carreravintageguy

love the strap on this one


----------



## Sugman

Switched from the stock bracelet to the Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap, today. I wasn't so sure about it until I saw it on the watch. I think I'll keep it on for a while.









I like the Maratac Elite on this one, too.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Tan Ostrich 19/16mm on my JLC Master Control 37mm.

The strap is actually from a Rolex Cellini which I bought used.

I love the aged tan colour and the contrast stitching. I think it matches the silver dial perfectly and allows me to dress down what is normally a very dressy watch.




















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## Sugman

Just got a couple of new Hirsch straps - a George (brown) and an Accent (black). They really add a lot of versatility to this watch.


----------



## longstride

MKII PD3 on an Erika's MN SWCC 'SWICK' just the ticket...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo UTC Bund wrist 11 19 19 by o2afac67, on Flickr

EvoUTC Bund gunsite 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo pouch leather.


----------



## Rickster27b

My Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap works well with most of my field/pilot watches. Here it is on my MK II Hawkinge and also the Laco Heidelberg Flieger.


----------



## atlbbqguy

GSD....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Been playing with my Glycine watches...

On a Bonetto Cinturini...








On a Maratac Elite...








On a Di-Modell Carbonio...


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Arch Angel..."*


----------



## O2AFAC67

Faceted UTC specific PIlot bracelet on coffee Coombs Bund pad...


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Newly arrived Gunny...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## Bonzodog

Strapcode jubilee


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Something more unusual, Ostrich leather on the C60.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Having a second cup of coffee and wearing boots of Spanish leather... ;-)


----------



## nachodaddy

One of several modded "paratrooper" straps from CheapestNATOstraps. I thought they were unusable until I found a video on how to add hardware so that they function like the Erika's Original MN strap. Watch is also a mod.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Arnie on Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## jonny deacon

Paul Ramon said:


> Arnie on Uncle Seiko GL831
> 
> View attachment 15134487


Nice - my Arnie has the same pairing, really takes the watch to a different level imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Just arrived ,got to fit it now.


----------



## Bonzodog

Double post,sorry.


----------



## Valeriy

U-BOAT Flightdeck Chronograph watch. Strap Buttero leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Bronzo on a "74" strap from Dr Phil.


----------



## Supero100x

Omega Nato / Custom FOIS / Mustang GT


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now finished grilling and eating outside on the patio. Naturally, the World's greatest cooking watch was utilized to construct a perfect meal. Sorry, forgot to take a shot of the dinner. It disappeared before I could snap... ;-)

20200601_180103 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## pneuby

Pretty sure I had received the strap before the opportunity at the watch. Good match for one another.


----------



## Davido22

Gorgeous ostrich shin by Trinh Le on my daily beater.


----------



## Malilis

Alligator from MartuLeather


----------



## longstride

Meva Ammo pouch on my SBBN007.


----------



## Bonzodog

Haviston canvas


----------



## dfwcowboy

Everest Bands


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Brass SD.


----------



## hasto092

Zulus, Zulus on everything bwahahahahahaaa. 
I like a Zulu strap ;-)


----------



## Bonzodog

Another Haveston.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Horween CXL by Valery Tkach


----------



## austex

Omega Nato for Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## WatchObsession

Tropic today !


----------



## bigclive2011

An ammo leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## Rickster27b

Trying out a new Fluco Tan Pigskin Leather Strap on the Orient Star Heritage Gothic.


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi vintage leather on the Trieste.


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield blue tweed on the Beater.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Greg Stevens Design on the Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Back on the Ammo leather today.


----------



## Valeriy

*strap of calf leather for Oris Williams Chronograph watch*


----------



## timetellinnoob

C&B Chevron Night may be one of the most versatile straps i have.

















it's navy, but it's black!


----------



## tiki5698

New strap just arrived from Delugs! Awesome quality, would recommend.


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## bigclive2011

Rubber on the Daytona, more tool, less bling!!

Whose idea was it to polish the centre links on a steel bracelet anyway?? Someone who was really into scratches maybe??


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchBandit Sailcloth


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather with a heat blued buckle from Dr Phil at strapssss (He even bought a blow torch to do the buckle at my request!!) great straps at a great price on the bay.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the "Radium Dial" 687.


----------



## Rickster27b

Fluco Pigskin tan on my Orient Star Gothic


----------



## atlbbqguy

Newly arrived FKM rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Crown & Buckle Chevron on SKX007


----------



## bigclive2011

My favourite OEM strap of all time came fitted to my recently acquired Reverso Duoface mid size.
Made by an Argentinian maker of leather Polo boots, Casa Fagliano, it's absolutely superb and such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Sinn UX on Panatime Oxblood


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby on FKM rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Grey 19mm Tropic on my 6105.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954

Custom North Flag from Ivan at Two Stitch.........


----------



## Orsoni

Farer Hudson on orange leather strap from The Curated Wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy

New Nodus sailcloth type strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather from Dr Phil at strapssssss


----------



## William

AF 0210 Reissue


----------



## Delugs

Dressing up the new Seiko Presage SRPE43 with a Navy Alligator strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## Orsoni

Hoyt green matte leather strap from the Windup Watch Shop










I hope the Fashion Police don't nick me for swapping the traditional riveted Flieger strap but, I love the contrast between the bronze and the green.


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## Rickster27b

Martu' Leather/Canvas on my Laco pilot. Second photo is same strap on my MK II. This strap is my absolute favorite.


----------



## bigclive2011

Swiss Ammo leather on the 88.


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield green tweed on the Signalman.


----------



## Orsoni

Hadley Roma Italian calfskin strap on Raymond Weil Parsifal chronograph.


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny on the Shark Diver.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Strapsco on Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Kryptek and snow camo from ... an old friend I brought out of retirement  .


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Hammy.


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze on green Hoyt matte Italian leather strap from the Windup Watch Shop.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi.


----------



## boutsk

Bronze Thunder on Dr. Phill strap. DAK (Deutsches Afrika Korps) canvas, keepers from Mauser and Mannlicher ammo, 4.5mm thick brass handmade buckle.


----------



## Bendodds360

Mott straps. Chunky and comfy at the same time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman

A Hirsch Performance strap for today's watch...


----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather from Dr Phil at strapsssss


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## artus

Steveo's single pass through para canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## househalfman

LuffWatchStrap...


----------



## bigclive2011

One of my all time favourite OEM straps, polo boot leather by Casagliano.


----------



## DarioV

Ennebi PVD on one of my straps


----------



## solar g-shocker

CSAR on one of my baseball glove straps. Chunky and soft, to quote a friend. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston


----------



## dfwcowboy

Alligator. Almost 50 yrs old.


----------



## bigclive2011

Canvas from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac on a brand new Watchbandit sail cloth. Very pleased with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Corrigliano on the 372.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the 88.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Textured whiskey Spanish leather deployant...


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Hammy.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Atelier Del Sur 
Olive Green with White Stitch


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather on the Trieste.


----------



## DarioV

Mictofo on a extra thick honey brown Decennale Serie strap


----------



## bigclive2011

ND on the Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## Orsoni

Mondaine on Hirsch red silicone strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Dr Phil on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate with green stitching on the Trieste.


----------



## custodes

GasGasBones on EZM3


----------



## Bonzodog

EO


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Omega De Ville on Toshi Intense Blue Shell Cordovan


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield green tweed on the Signalman.


----------



## househalfman

Martú


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver


----------



## Kashbadash

Black nubuck ostrich leg on Orient Star Retrograde:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

I switched out the stock bracelet from an Oyster style to my first Milanese style on the Pagani. I never liked the oversized buckle, nor the male endlinks which increased the effective lug-to-lug. Plus, I think it looks sharper!


----------



## DarioV

Ennebi PVD on Blue Shark


----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits rubber on the Turtle.


----------



## Bonzodog

EO


----------



## ksrao_74

Gustav ammo









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Nik

T-Band Titanium bracelet:


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Walnut leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## grumpymachinist

I just received my new favorite strap for one of my favorite watches. It's a Fortunato Cigar Collection strap:
























If I had to nitpick one thing about this strap, it would be that it's too big for the Tudor deployant clasp.


----------



## ZachRNZ

Big fan of Stingray these days!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewL

Borealis vulcanized rubber for my desk diving from home.


----------



## bigclive2011

Well worn Peter Gunny.


----------



## Peter_Nik

Caoutchouc rubber with vanilla scent


----------



## bigclive2011

Red leather from Dr Phil complete with heat blued sewn in pre vendome buckle.


----------



## Porky4774

Tried one of those elastic French parachute straps, just came today. It's comfortable but I'm not sure the longevity will be there, but cool lookin non the less.


----------



## watchmandragon




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## DarioV

A1 on black shark with orange stitching.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## DarioV




----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## Orsoni

Zenton on RedRockStraps canvas.


----------



## ksrao_74

Canvas by st straps.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dr Phil on the 372.


----------



## FordHammie

Suddenly, I'm thinking about a strap change...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika

Crown and Buckle


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo pouch on the Tank.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Burgundy Shell from TJC leather


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Helson.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin on the Bronzo.


----------



## ksrao_74

Cracked black leather by Cordes









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## AL9C1

Dang how many strap threads we got here? Lol

New shark made by yours truly.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## O2AFAC67

Camo Bund pad, whte stitched black buffalo strap kitted with the Bomber...


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## Shmatticus

Uncle Seiko's custom waffle! I didn't think straps could get this comfortable 🥊


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting couple straps. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Dobra

AL9C1 said:


> Very interesting couple straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you,
Old cracked belts..... one man's trash is another man's treasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Dobra said:


> Thank you,
> Old cracked belts..... one man's trash is another man's treasure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. And you can't really force that effect on a leather either. I have one I did out of a really worn tool belt.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Deer skin.


----------



## solar g-shocker

One of my own 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

solar g-shocker said:


> One of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap, you are a clever man.
However I'm not so I borrowed this from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Leather NATO.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## Melissakis

My very first obsession was the rubber straps. Then I fell in love with "carbon", especially the Hirsch carbon, until I realized that they are not as durable as I thought. Now my favorites are the canvas straps.
.









I'm still searching for a Kevlar or Cordura strap, haven't found something I liked.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## labcoatguy

A discontinued Watchgecko strap (but they probably have something similar in other lineups; it's red and unpadded) for the Chopard LUC Sport 2000


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather on the Trieste.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

The watch is 21mm the strap 20mm I am trying a couple of straps I have to get a feel of what works with the Tissot.


----------



## falika

Humidity is rising down here in the swamp. Time to swap leather for nylon (in this case, Crown & Buckle Chevron).


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## Jasper110

Hirsch Robby


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather from Dr Phil.


----------



## Orsoni

Ahoi Atlantik on orange stingray by HoangDidDat

Good combo? Yay or Nay?


----------



## bigclive2011

Orsoni said:


> Ahoi Atlantik on orange stingray by HoangDidDat
> 
> Good combo? Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15772362


Yay👍


----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits on the Turtle.


----------



## Jasper110

Strap from Shearwater Teric dive computer with extension on Damasko D Sub.


----------



## Jtphoto

Barton Premium silicon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather with heat finished sewn in buckle at my request from Dr Phil at strapssss.


----------



## labcoatguy

Chopard L.U.C. Sport on Toscana double-ridge strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## hello_bumbie

Delugs said:


> Dressing up the new Seiko Presage SRPE43 with a Navy Alligator strap
> 
> View attachment 15407602


Does anyone know if the stock bracelet that comes with the 40.5 mm Cocktail Time (SRPB41) will also fit this 38.5 mm version? I know the lug widths are the same, but would the curvature of the smaller case be different enough to change how the end links fit?


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## bigclive2011

Red leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## Melissakis

A few weeks ago I found the first watch I bought, back in 1995. Of course its silicone strap had turned into pulp, so I replaced it with a Zuludiver.









The second purchase for this month out of a total of 6 (this has got to stop) was this ordinary Meyhofer for my Father in Law's Zenith. A few month ago I foolishly bought a 16mm plain strap, only to realize that it was way too plain and that I needed a 17mm one...


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Marine Original on blue beaver tail strap from Aaron Bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bth1234

I am wearing a black Mappin and Webb Alligator, on a Mappin and Watch watch.


----------



## melikewatches

Switched my Speedmaster 57 to mesh. I love the versatility of this watch and how it looks great with many different straps.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Orsoni

Raymond Weil Parsifal on olive green ostrich strap from Aaron Bespoke


----------



## Teeuu

Baby Tuna on an Erika's MN strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## StufflerMike

DEKLA Turbulenz on a chocolate WatchBandit Tropical Style rubber strap.


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to MAS.


----------



## Melissakis

Just in, Zuludiver Hellford sail cloth 22mm with 2.5mm spring bars. My new favorite.


----------



## Orsoni

Just arrived from Aaron Bespoke.

Bathyscaphe on black stingray


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## drmdwebb

Everest rubber for Rolex ceramic; fits Ginault OR 2 perfectly:


----------



## AgentViper

Karkarov said:


> This was on the wrist today. It is a SNPR Leather Vintage Blood Diamond.


nice strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Teeuu

Another MN strap from Erika. This one is just two days old.


----------



## melikewatches

Digging my new grey strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of OEM rubber for a change.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 76.ultra

Hirsch with Formex deployant. The tang on the latter, fits the Hirsch holes perfectly and also have on the fly adjustment , it is my favourite combo at the moment.


----------



## leadbelly2550

Unlined Horween chromexel strap, courtesy of Mr. Haidukoff of Volgograd. He's on Etsy. Very soft leather, so breaking it in meant it stretched a little more than any lined leather strap I have. IMO, best worn tight so the watch doesn't move around. Nice workmanship, particularly for the price, if you don't mind the wait on shipping from Russia.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## melikewatches

Double chunk. Chunky watch with chunky mesh


----------



## leadbelly2550

leather strap from Stowa replaced the one that came with this inexpensive homage, which is sturdy but very hard, and too short. Big upgrade - this isn't just longer. The leather is softer, the hardware is nicer, and the price was surprisingly reasonable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## StufflerMike

WatchBandit Tropical Style rubber strap on my Vandaag Tiefsee


----------



## 76.ultra

Aquis , bracelet taper does make it quite comfortable....


----------



## William

Trying this RM Falklands Era strap from CWC. Can't quite decide if I like it.


----------



## 76.ultra

Hirsch camo & Formex deployant, for the perfect fit.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## 76.ultra

Strapcode hexad, ECA clasp. Not too bulky, on the fly adjustment , no complaints about this one...


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## 76.ultra

Formex deployant , on oem rubber. Top notch design.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the "74" strap with pre Vendôme sewn in buckle, from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Khaki.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the SD.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Jasper110

Yellow dog single pass rubber NATO


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Synchron Tropic. I never really liked the bracelet that came with this watch, but really like the GMT with the top grade ETA. The new strap transformed the watch from something I couldn't wait to get off at the end of the day to one I can wear 24 hours for days at a time in complete comfort.


----------



## bigclive2011

The zero looking all toolish on its OEM rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011

MAS tribute from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the SD.


----------



## Pongster

Python by Aaron Bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Pongster

Toad by Aaron Bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich on the Hamilton.


----------



## Pongster

Dunno what to call this strap stitching


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Pongster

Grassbay


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Arainach

Haveston Redstone-B A1


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to 74 by Dr Phil.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BigEd




----------



## Pongster

Bund


----------



## Arainach

Back on Leather. I wish I could remember who made this strap, but it was 5+ years ago and there's no branding on it. Shame since it's held up wonderfully.


----------



## bigclive2011

MAS tribute by Dr Phil.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Light grey ISOfrane

Matches the lumed indices.

I love the warm off-white bleached-bone color.


----------



## bigclive2011

A bit of Ostrich on the PRS 25.


----------



## Arainach

Two Stitch Honey.


----------



## Pongster

Stingray


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Arainach

BluShark Knit Weave


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Arainach

Cincy Strap Co. Stealth Bond


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## Pongster

James Bond style nato strap


----------



## Heithel




----------



## mrk

Hirsch Pure rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## caribiner23

BluShark's AlphaShark Blu Charcoal on my Timex Weekender.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Arainach

Windup Rally


----------



## bigclive2011

Smiths on an Ostrich leather.


----------



## KRVNRCH

Got this strap for my birthday today! 








green is my favorite color...amazing how much difference a strap can make. Totally changes the look!


----------



## bigclive2011

KRVNRCH said:


> Got this strap for my birthday today!
> View attachment 15902456
> 
> green is my favorite color...amazing how much difference a strap can make. Totally changes the look!


Looks good on that, amazing how a change to a toolish rubber strap can "Un dress" a watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

And conversely putting a toolish watch on a good leather can make it dressier.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster

Alligator


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the "74" strap by Dr Phil.


----------



## Pongster

Python


----------



## Orsoni

Zenton B42 on RedRockStraps canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Handaufzug on a grey/grey Watchbandit Original Nato strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Walnut leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the "74" strap by Dr Phil.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Verus Black Forest LE on a Nato made by The Strapery, Zurich.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich on the Smiths.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 Handaufzug on a WatchBandit Original Nato again today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Oh, yes, I'm onboard. Playing Eco Warrior and saving the planet with a hybrid today...


----------



## bigclive2011

The Zero is back on its OEM rubber ahead of a hot day.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather.


----------



## argonaute2

Brown lizard


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the SD.


----------



## argonaute2

Baseball glove by Neil


----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits on the Turtle.


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Antea 365 on blue Eulit Panama


----------



## Jasper110

Gasgas bones Velcro on SKX with improvised rubber keeper to prevent accidental peeling open.


----------



## ksrao_74

MS Strap on 422









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Maybe an unlikely pairing, but I have been loving my Sinn 856 on an Isofrane-


----------



## bigclive2011

ksrao_74 said:


> MS Strap on 422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Great looking strap, love the colour 👍


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich on the Smiths.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Leather nato on the 007.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Coming attractions &#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

German Italian on an Italian Swiss.


----------



## omMIega

StrapsCo, vintage leather, dark sand on Seiko Szsb016


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

*Delugs *
*Oxblood Russian Hatch Grain Slim Strap*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## smokyrich




----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the 74 strap by Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011

Orange stripe nato on the Apex.


----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits.


----------



## Sugman

Today, it was this one...


----------



## Kenster21

Stowa Antea 390 on Dryden FKM rubber.


----------



## Charlie1888

Crazy Citizen Tuesday, on CNs "SEAL" strap.

















Single layer underneath the watch keeps the already bulky height down. The semi-glossy seat belt fabric matches the dial and feels good against the skin.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888

"Deluxe NATO" (also from CNs)

















Feels silky indeed.

Charlie


----------



## bigclive2011

Pater Gun you on the 425.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## BigEd




----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> View attachment 16005984
> 
> 
> View attachment 16005986
> 
> 
> View attachment 16005990


So great BigEd. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.

My first Panerai, and my first quality aftermarket strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Shark diver.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MasterOfGears

Barton silicone with Vostok amphibia.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits on the Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather on the Tank.


----------



## Sugman

DiModell Carbonio on a 42mm SuperOcean...


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke black cracked leather


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## Merv

Rios shell cordovan.


----------



## Merv

Forest green vintage Horween chromexcel leather from B&R Bands.


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke white leather with navy minimal stitching


----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather On the Zero.


----------



## Merv

Bulang & Sons - 'Smokeyjack Grey' leather. Nothing grey about it to my eyes, more of a beautiful natural colour.


----------



## Merv

Bulang & Sons - 'Taurillon Nocturne Blue' leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## thewatchidiot

I had combat straps make this extra thick Hermès leather with orange accents to match my Oak & Oscar big eye.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather.


----------



## Panatime

RIOS1931 Monarch on a Tag Carrera - The inside is lined with Genuine Alligator Flank and it feels silky smooth on the wrist. The Monarch is definitely one of my Favorite Straps for this watch. You can Click Here to see this strap on Panatime.com

​


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the "74" strap by Dr Phil.


----------



## tas1911

Here's my Chronomat Evo on a OEM black gator strap and a cognac RIOS 1931 from Panatime.


----------



## Bonzodog

Had to perform a small mod as the watch has fixed bars.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

A period expander like my dad always wore on his old Seikos.

I used to marvel at how he used to just pull it off of his huge wrists and over his hands without it breaking.

Hiya Pa&#8230;.?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dfwcowboy

Site sponsor Ziczac leather custom croc strap with Artem deployant:


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich on the Hammy.


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ammo pouch on the Tank.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16096536
> 
> 
> Toshi walnut leather.


Clive when I get my house all back in order, I have a strap made for that watch I'm gonna have to send you. I made it with that model bronzo in mind.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

AL9C1 said:


> Clive when I get my house all back in order, I have a strap made for that watch I'm gonna have to send you. I made it with that model bronzo in mind.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's very nice of you ?


----------



## WatchGeek123

Favorite watch strap. It make a great combination with the watch, cool-tone colors. 
P.s: Got this watch strap handcrafted by Aug Leather, in case you want to know.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich on the Smiths.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Time Exposure

One of my new straps for an incoming watch next month. Couldn't wait to try the strap, so I took the EZM 1.1 off the bracelet.









StrapGeeks (Etsy), Horween Shell Cordovan in Color #8 (kind of a maroonish-brown color). I also got black and tan, all with contrasting white stitch (since I saved 15% by buying three or more).










The straps smell intoxicating (as new). With matching color stitching, it might work as a dressy strap.


----------



## Prof_James

Taupe padded leather strap from Genteel Handmade. Incredible quality and fit - friendly, fast service. Cannot fault it in any way - this will be back on my wrist ASAP!


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the zero.


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston


----------



## WatchObsession

Just need a Black PVD buckle for the full on "Stealth Mode"


----------



## bigclive2011

Casa Fagliano on the Reverso.


----------



## WatchGeek123

Custom handcrafted Black ostrich leather strap and navy (dark) blue leather watch strap.
Love them because they have made a perfect fit for the watches. I'm also a fan of leather watch straps


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather.


----------



## Jasper110

A.F.0210 looking a bit grubby


----------



## Panatime

RIOS1931 Garmisch | Certified Organic Leather
This is a super soft watch band that's extremely comfortable to wear. Highly recommend!


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## WatchObsession

Pebro Nile on the Oris


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Prof_James

Golden brown (tan) Omega NATO - so comfy!


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Strap cutting day


----------



## benjamin831

Custom matte brown lizardskin


----------



## benjamin831

fogbound said:


> Custom Diaboliq Feldpostack Strap size 110/70 on my U1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lovely


----------



## tommy_boy

Cork strap from Martu Leather. On a 38mm Ti cased watch, it's as light a combo as can be.


----------



## Packleader

So many great posts in this thread..

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Kaischi

Archer Bond Nato on vintage Oris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Rios1931 "Nature"


----------



## Avo

Bradystraps waterproof leather on new Hammy


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Leather nato.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Sugman

Hirsch Tiger (hybrid)


----------



## Teeuu

Skinskan


----------



## Time Exposure

From last week: Tan colored StrapGeeks (Etsy) Horween Shell Cordovan. Today I’m wearing the black one (same Horween Shell Cordovan from StrapGeeks).


----------



## cghorr01

Avo said:


> Bradystraps waterproof leather on new Hammy
> View attachment 16155438


Forget the strap, nice looking watch!

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to “74“ by Dr Phil.


----------



## StufflerMike

RubberB


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

johare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap description and source please? This reminds me of an old favorite, but nowadays I might have difficulty sourcing one…


----------



## bigclive2011

Maybe my favourite strap, Polo boot leather from Casa Fagliano.


----------



## Kaischi

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16176156
> View attachment 16176157
> 
> 
> Maybe my favourite strap, Polo boot leather from Casa Fagliano.


They’re absolutely amazing straps, just looked at a bunch of these in the JLC boutique in Paris - unfortunately boutiques typically carry just medium sizes, so I’ll have to order. Well, at least I was able to see them and feel them in person. Walking out I saw one of the sales guys wearing a Reverso on a Nato, loved it. Turns out Mr. Chrono is just around the corner, so I got myself this little number and a few others …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo

Got a new shell cordovan by Rios from Panatime for the Hammy:


----------



## bigclive2011

Smith's on a ostrich leather.


----------



## Avo

Got a black shell cordovan Nomos-style Rios strap for the Hammy Thinline from Panatime, works well to dress it up, I think:


----------



## StufflerMike

Manufakturwerk Uhlenhorst


----------



## d55124

Fluco Barenia Calf leather


----------



## tudortommy

Rubber B on the gmt this afternoon.


----------



## d55124

ZuluDiver on Seamaster 300M


----------



## tudortommy

Cheap nato on the Martenero. In the sunlight the number ring and 24 hour circle are a perfect match to the light blue on the strap. This watch is truly a strap monster!


----------



## Jasper110

Landrover Canvas Tilt.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

new to me racing model. 
the rubber that it came on is comfy, albeit shorter than most omega deployments... I'm on the last adjustment hole...


----------



## tudortommy

Just received this Vario watch. My first bund strap. Been wearing it a few hours and really like it, with and without the pad! I can however promise this watch will see lots of different natos before it’s over with 😁


----------



## watchobs

An inexpensive "Straps Guy" (Amazon) Camo Canvas


----------



## ZIPPER79

This version of the MN style bands!


----------



## Bonzodog

Watch Steward.


----------



## paolorange

Quite strange “strap”, specifically designed to be attached to the glove of the pressure suit. Made by A-13A with certified fire retardant material.


----------



## tudortommy

Martenero on blue and white nato while sitting in a rainstorm waiting to be let in to a customers facility 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kenster21

BluShark cordura.


----------



## tudortommy

Loving all the combinations in this thread👍
Some neat straps and really great watches!

Did a little switching around today. These 2 watches are getting all the wrist time lately. First bright and colorful watches I’ve owned. Real strap monsters. I just didn’t have any natos or extra straps! Slowly starting to get some in now. 

Martenero was bought on blue leather. It didn’t stay on it long. I’ve had it on multiple natos pretty much since I got it a couple months ago. The Vario was bought on the bund strap. Decided to switch them around. I’m digging the blue of the Martenero against that brown leather


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather.


----------



## Time Exposure

Canvas from a military bag dating to over 100 years old. Crafted by Dan Barr of RedRockStraps on Etsy. Using a strap (by the same maker) from one of my other watches, I knew exactly where to have Dan put the hole for the tang. A bespoke fit!


----------



## Kenster21

Clockwork Synergy Brown Bomber.


----------



## tudortommy

Got a couple new natos in the mail the other day. Martenero on leather tonight.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Bonzodog

Giving a Haveston a try on this one


----------



## househalfman

Steward…


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## Bonzodog

The watch steward


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## StufflerMike

RIOS 1931 vintage flieger strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Black calf deployant just now kitted to the Bomber...  This strap is easily equal to or better than its OEM counterpart IMO and at a fantastic "bang for the buck" price from Maria at Kavaler Handmade Straps Ebay store... KavalerHandmadeStrap | eBay Stores Form, fit and function is perfect and the stitching tops it off perfectly...


----------



## tudortommy

OEM but it’s one of my favorites. That little peek of yellow from underneath when you look down at the dial!


----------



## StufflerMike

Watchbandit Nato.


----------



## Kenster21

Barton band and I really like it, but can’t decide if it looks good on any watch I’ve got. 🤔


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the SD.


----------



## Maxgus

Brand new first day worn Miltat FKM - Super super comfy, definitely a keeper.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather on the Bronzo.


----------



## Maxgus

Hirsch Performance ‘Paul’ rubber/leather.


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## tudortommy

argonaute2 said:


> Aaron Bespoke


The white really pops with that blue dial. Looks great👍


----------



## bigclive2011

SWC Tweed.


----------



## EngineerHack

O2AFAC67 said:


> Oh, yes, I'm onboard. Playing Eco Warrior and saving the planet with a hybrid today...


Daamn this looks superb.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to “74” by Dr Phil.


----------



## Kenster21

Cheapestnatostraps


----------



## Kenster21

Barton Goucho


----------



## tudortommy

Kenster21 said:


> Barton Goucho
> 
> View attachment 16256460


Very nice! Love the blue/brown combination 👍.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Intrepid04

O2AFAC67 said:


> Black calf deployant just now kitted to the Bomber...  This strap is easily equal to or better than its OEM counterpart IMO and at a fantastic "bang for the buck" price from Maria at Kavaler Handmade Straps Ebay store... KavalerHandmadeStrap | eBay Stores Form, fit and function is perfect and the stitching tops it off perfectly...
> View attachment 16238779


Love that strap on that watch... Also love that "antique" Air Power Intelligence debrief 

Thanks for sharing!

PS: Was the watch working when you took the last two shots? Just curious.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Intrepid04 said:


> Love that strap on that watch... Also love that "antique" Air Power Intelligence debrief
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> PS: Was the watch working when you took the last two shots? Just curious.


Hi, Intrepid.  Absolutely it was working fine. I always set the time on my watches a few minutes before whatever time I choose to shoot the pic and then set auto countdown shutter ten seconds before the time I want for a photo. Sometimes I forget to do that and might get lucky with a shot different than approx 10:09 or 13:51. Sometimes I purposely choose a time right on the hour or at an odd time and shoot the pic when the second hand arrives where I want it. Like the shots below... 

































BTW, my library collection contains every issue of "World Air Power", "Wings Of Fame" and "International Air Power Review" as well as all the special issue hardbound printings of unique subjects such as "Gulf Air War Debrief " and many individual and collective aircraft features. The publisher, AIRtime Publishing, has long been out of business but some of their books may be found online from collectors and vendors. Here is a quick cellphone cam shot of one part of my library. I'll leave it fairly high res if you want to take a look at some of the titles... 








Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Kavaler Handmade Strap's black Italian calf leather deployant again by the lovely Maria...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Black croco deployant by Alex at Tacticstrap...


----------



## Don_S

Crown & Buckle "Daytona" Chevron


----------



## Bonzodog

Watch Steward original.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Time Exposure

Alcantara strap in Charcoal Grey with contrast stitch. True custom, with one hole exactly where it needs to be for a perfect fit.
































The contrast between strap and dial changes with the source and angle of the light. Strap by Dan Barr of RedRockStraps on Etsy.


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Peter Gunny.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Replaced the new black Italian calf leather deployant with the whiskey distressed Spanish leather deployant this evening...


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue tweed on the BB2.


----------



## tudortommy

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16274740
> View attachment 16274741
> 
> 
> Blue tweed on the BB2.


That looks great! How do the tweed straps wear? They look like they would be rough or itchy, but I have to assume they aren’t (or they wouldn’t be selling)! 

I ask because initially didn’t like the look of the tweed straps….. but you guys are turning me on to them…. May have to pick one up!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Kavaler Handmade Strap's black Italian calf leather deployant again. This afternoon on the Chronomat Evolution...


----------



## mrk

My new favourite...


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the Zero.


----------



## Charlie1888

CNS "Vintage Tropic 2.0"

Its not the season here for tropical rubber but why not?

















These shoulderless spring bars are a different story...










Charlie


EDIT / Update:
While I like the look, it's not comfortable to wear. It has sharp edges and is rather stiff. The band is TPU. I'm assuming a FKM based one would be more comfortable.

EDIT2:
I forgot to write, it's from CNS, model "Vintage Tropic 2.0".


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Distressed red leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## Charlie1888

OT
Sensitive content!! 










Charlie


----------



## Time Exposure

Charlie1888 said:


> OT
> Sensitive content!!
> View attachment 16305932
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


Now picture Dr. Phil in distressed red leather…


----------



## Charlie1888

CNS "Vintage Tropic 2.0"

It's better now, after forming it with boiling water.


















Another one (FKM) is on its way.


Charlie


----------



## Teeuu

Well, here's the deal. This is a "Bony Mesh" 20mm tapered strap from Strapcode with a brushed finish. It's just not possible to capture in a photo how great this looks. On-the wrist, laying flat, different lighting, nothing I've tried works to really show what this looks like in real life. With the raised ridges it almost looks like herringbone. Anyway, I've given up trying to photo it. Here's the best I could do.


----------



## tudortommy

Teeuu said:


> Well, here's the deal. This is a "Bony Mesh" 20mm tapered strap from Strapcode with a brushed finish. It's just not possible to capture in a photo how great this looks. On-the wrist, laying flat, different lighting, nothing I've tried works to really show what this looks like in real life. With the raised ridges it almost looks like herringbone. Anyway, I've given up trying to photo it. Here's the best I could do.
> View attachment 16310412


Looks fantastic! So much different than a plain old leather strap, and it works VERY well with that Omega! Dramatically changes the entire look/feel of the watch (at least to me). Great choice👍


----------



## d55124

ZuluDiver Sailcoth in black w/grey stitching


----------



## tudortommy

d55124 said:


> ZuluDiver Sailcoth in black w/grey stitching
> 
> View attachment 16311304


I've seen that watch on all kinds and colors of straps, but I really like the darker ones that let the blue of the watch stand out. And I must say the tight clean stitching of the sailcloth adds to the over all look. Very nice


----------



## d55124

tudortommy said:


> I've seen that watch on all kinds and colors of straps, but I really like the darker ones that let the blue of the watch stand out. And I must say the tight clean stitching of the sailcloth adds to the over all look. Very nice


Thanks . i’ve tried it on a number of dark straps - this one’s my fav!


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Charlie1888

Zeigr "Tropical" (FKM)
























It is pliable like thick leather that has been saturated with oil. Comfortable.
The matte surface matches the watch better, too.


Charlie


----------



## EekTheCat

Hirsch John in blue camo


----------



## Werdboya

Molequin strap


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Bonetto Cinturini 270


----------



## Melissakis

d55124 said:


> ZuluDiver Sailcoth in black w/grey stitching
> 
> View attachment 16311304


What a nice, nice strap! If only people knew how good it is. It's ideal for the summer, but it's so well made that it's easily worn in the winter too, without looking "summer-ish".

A custom made Vlad's Strap for my Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Dual Time Titanium


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2

OEM leather


----------



## Thunder Dump

Hirsch Andy - alligator/rubber


----------



## tudortommy

Thunder Dump said:


> Hirsch Andy - alligator/rubber
> View attachment 16327303


Very nice! That black and yellow combination is why I bought my Tudor North Flag. Love the Ball also!


----------



## Bonzodog

Gas Gas Bones


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16334233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Very classy!


----------



## StufflerMike

RIOS 1931 especially made for our FliegerFriday LE by Dekla Watches.


----------



## Kenster21

Clockwork Synergy Camel Washed Leather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## StufflerMike

Sinn U1 on Canvas


----------



## falika

Atelier del Sur, Antique Bourbon


----------



## tudortommy

falika said:


> Atelier del Sur, Antique Bourbon
> View attachment 16345980


Oh wow, that color combination is right up my alley!! I love the dial, shape, color, layout, indices…. but the lugs are spectacular! And what a perfect match with that spectacular strap! 
I see the name on the dial but that isn’t English, could I please get some additional information on the watch like a name I can search for and a model number? Pretty sure I’m in love 😁😁.


----------



## falika

tudortommy said:


> Oh wow, that color combination is right up my alley!! I love the dial, shape, color, layout, indices…. but the lugs are spectacular! And what a perfect match with that spectacular strap!
> I see the name on the dial but that isn’t English, could I please get some additional information on the watch like a name I can search for and a model number? Pretty sure I’m in love 😁😁.


It's a Russian watch. * Kirovskie* is the brand. Approx. late 50's - Early 60's. I can't swear that the dial is completely original, as most of the ones I've seen have white at the heart of the dial. But there are several designs/color schemes, as a search on Ebay, Etsy, other places where one can purchase Soviet era watches, will detail.


----------



## tudortommy

falika said:


> It's a Russian watch. * Kirovskie* is the brand. Approx. late 50's - Early 60's. I can't swear that the dial is completely original, as most of the ones I've seen have white at the heart of the dial. But there are several designs/color schemes, as a search on Ebay, Etsy, other places where one can purchase Soviet era watches, will detail.


Thank you @falika , it’s absolutely fantastic!


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather on the Zero.


----------



## Kenster21

A late Christmas gift—Veblenist Caviar.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## Bonzodog

Watch Steward original series.


----------



## d55124

StrapsCo Dassari Vintage Leather


----------



## Orsoni

New rally strap from Windup Watch Shop


----------



## tudortommy

So I have a new fascination in the colder months. Bund straps. The Varios came on bunds. I ordered a couple extra and dropped the “mahogany” one on the Martenero in the center. I ordered the Vario trench “medic” (right) on a tan bund. They pictured it on blue. I should have paid attention. It looks better on blue! Bunds aren’t for everyone but I’m liking them in the cold weather!


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield Signalman on a Schofield Tweed.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla on WatchBandit


----------



## Can1860

Bonetto Cinturini 300D


----------



## tudortommy

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16366676
> 
> 
> Dekla on WatchBandit


Color is great and exactly what that black dial needed! Not too bright, it’s just right 👍


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston


----------



## StufflerMike

Riveted RIOS 1931, custom made for our Dekla FliegerFriday Limited Edition. Thanks to RIOS 1931 for making it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Black Italian leather deployant from the lovely Maria at Kavaler Handmade Strap on Ebay...


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather with a heat finished sewn in pre v buckle, expertly made by Dr Phil.


----------



## Charlie1888

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
No 18+ censorship today. :-(











CNS "Deluxe NATO"


----------



## StufflerMike

Hirsch Andy


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

ND Limits blue rubber expander on the Turtle.


----------



## tommy_boy

New padded strap from Andrea/Martú. I think I have ten or twelve from her bench:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Charlie1888

CNS "Ribbed NATO"


----------



## Charlie1888

Another CNS strap, "Deluxe NATO".

I name this combination the Higgins.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

StrapGeeks (Etsy) Horween Shell Cordovan, color #8. Normally a reddish brown, but in direct sun it looses the redness and looks dark brown.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## StufflerMike

Don‘t know who made this strap but I know for sure it was made in Poland, some place close to the Ukrainian border.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather on the Zero.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag leather.


----------



## dustytriumph

An Erika's MN


----------



## Bonzodog

JPM.


----------



## bigclive2011

Leather nato on the 007.


----------



## dustytriumph

Home made........


----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## philipa42000

Red Rock military canvas and HD straps cracked leather.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Strap swap with my 4 year old! While the strap doesn’t match the watch I like the idea of a fun airbrushed strap.


----------



## argonaute2

Artem sailcloth


----------



## ondris

Made by @vesire !


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai today.


----------



## dustytriumph

Fresh off the bench.............


----------



## bigclive2011

Stag skin by Toshi.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## argonaute2

Shark leather


----------



## tudortommy

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 16405472
> 
> View attachment 16405471
> 
> Shark leather


OH WOW! Looking great @argonaute2 . Thank you for noting that it is shark, I was definitely going to ask. That watch would work on just about any kind of bracelet or strap, but the dark leather (shark at that!) is just taking it to another level. Great combination good sir!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Chocolate leather.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hybrid. Perfect for a half hearted eco warrior...


----------



## Charlie1888

Rios "Wave"


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## dustytriumph

Erika's Original on Serica 4512


----------



## Intrepid04

Grey NATO (in great harmony with historical enemy


----------



## bigclive2011

Green Tweed on the Signalman.


----------



## Bonzodog

Hirsch robby


----------



## bigclive2011

My favourite OEM strap, the Casa Fagliano on the Reverso.


----------



## Jasper110

Phoenix NATO cut into a single pass


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the MAS by Dr Phil.


----------



## Melissakis




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the Tank.


----------



## StufflerMike

Heading to the “Bienenfarm“ (Flugplatz Bienenfarm), a Flieger is a must though. Dekla FliegerFriday LE on a customized
Rios 1931.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## timestampaviator

Buttero leather strap on the Tissot PRX


----------



## Bonzodog

Hirsch with Strapcode clasp.


----------



## MAD777




----------



## tudortommy

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16437708


Great thing about natos is you can add contrast or a pop of color. However,……. sometimes black and white is all you need, and this is one of those times! I’m really digging that combination, looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag leather.


----------



## Bonzodog

Artem


----------



## Guster16

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16438651
> 
> 
> Toshi Stag leather.


It always seems hard to strike the classy and comfortable balance, but that sure seems to do it. Looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv

Custom Strap ( hand-made in Texas 🇨🇱 )


----------



## tudortommy

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16439469
> 
> View attachment 16439468
> 
> View attachment 16439467
> 
> 
> Custom Strap ( hand-made in Texas 🇨🇱 )


Saw this over on the daily thread, man what a fantastic strap! Colors are great, and really sets that Hammie off!


----------



## watchmenottv

tudortommy said:


> Saw this over on the daily thread, man what a fantastic strap! Colors are great, and really sets that Hammie off!


Thanks buddy , feels like it was made for this watch especially !


----------



## Guster16

Epos with a cordovan two piece









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Guster16

Using a different bond today









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissakis

WWII canvas turned into a watch strap by Vladstraps. Thanks @Vlad106 !


----------



## brendvn

Crafter Blue Green rubber with a golden buckle!


----------



## Rojote

24mm black engineer on bronze Meg. Also just ordered this leather band for it. 💪🏻


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## dustytriumph

Home made.


----------



## bigclive2011

dustytriumph said:


> Home made.
> View attachment 16448150


Nice job 👏🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

Leather nato on the 007.


----------



## Bonzodog

Phenomnato


----------



## dustytriumph

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice job 👏🏻


Thank you. ;-),


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Bonzodog

Artem


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## dustytriumph

Self made...........


----------



## jankoxxx

Horween Shell Cordovan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## dustytriumph

Self made...........


----------



## Bonzodog

Steveo straps


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the M.A.S by Dr Phil.


----------



## Slowly

Rowing Blazer croquet pattern. Fun colors but the quality is lacking a little for the price. Still pretty happy with it all around.


----------



## wusnutt

Trying a new tropic strap from WatchGecko.


----------



## dustytriumph

homemade...........


----------



## jankoxxx

Pigskin on Speedy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

dustytriumph said:


> homemade...........
> View attachment 16470213
> View attachment 16470214
> View attachment 16470215


Good effort 👏🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Jasper110

Crown & Buckle Matte Supreme


----------



## jankoxxx

Switched to this one today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dr Phil.


----------



## jankoxxx

A bit of an experiment 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy

jankoxxx said:


> A bit of an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a successful experiment to me! Love the color and it looks great on the watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph

Custom........


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Dwijaya

Looking Crafter blue for PAM,


----------



## entropy1049

Titanium bracelet for a titanium watch.


----------



## Bonzodog

Hirsch mariner


----------



## entropy1049

Need to do some detailing yet, but after some work this 24mm Hazzard 4 titanium bracelet now fits nicely between my Victorinox’s 22mm lugs.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Forstner


----------



## sf16

Cascadia to celebrate! Happy St. Patty's Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Certina DS Chrono on TJC Leather Deep Blue alligator


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits rubber.


----------



## William

Bonding today.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## dustytriumph

Toxic Nato


----------



## dustytriumph

Custom.........


----------



## Guster16

C&B chevron


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston


----------



## StufflerMike

Navy blue riveted calf leather strap, custom made by Rios 1931 for the FliegerFriday limited edition.


----------



## dustytriumph

Handmade.............


----------



## jankoxxx

tudortommy said:


> Looks like a successful experiment to me! Love the color and it looks great on the watch!


Thanks! 

Here is one from yesterday. Got this lovely Omega recently and finally found the right strap for it. Plain and simple Black Shell Cordovan 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Rally strap from the Windup Watch Shop


----------



## SWilly67

This just came in, so just about to put it on. I reached out to Aaron at Combat Straps about a vintage ammo pouch strap for my Zenith Type 20 Pilot. And voila, its now here.


----------



## time_lizard

dustytriumph said:


> Handmade.............
> View attachment 16517074


 I love this idea of "one-hole"-strap.
Excellent! Need to make one as well 😍


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## Orsoni

Hoyt green suede from the Windup Watch Shop


----------



## Melissakis

Zuludiver Lunar watch strap Mercury


----------



## orologiollc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Atelier Petrov


----------



## Sugman

Hirsch Tiger









Hirsch Robby


----------



## argonaute2

Hadley Roma on 18k yellow gold Tissot


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the SD.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.........


----------



## Dwijaya

crafter blue CB08


----------



## martyloveswatches

Dark blue custom made leather to go with dark blue dial (and pepsi)


----------



## StufflerMike

Again the orange croc


----------



## Dwijaya

rubber UX03 universal


----------



## Sugman

Hirsch Tiger


----------



## bigclive2011

Cheap leather nato from the bay.


----------



## Bonzodog

Hirsch Mariner


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Guster16

Had a leather band made for an old accutron that turned out pretty well









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya

Crafter blue


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.........


----------



## cleger

Rios alligator.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the Tank.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Panerai 232 on KyRoS canvas.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Bonzodog

Nomos horween leather,first one in this material,very nice.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of my 'inside-out' straps.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bth1234

Generic red rubberoid tropic dive strap.


----------



## Dwijaya

Isofrane Depose


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

🥰 great combo.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather on a small subtle buckle.


----------



## vesire

Carlo Badalassi italian leather handmade by me for me



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Casa Fagliano.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

True blue tropic


----------



## entropy1049

EO


----------



## Oldblue

Jays and Kay’s metal adapter with Strap Guys 22mm ballistic nylon Zulu.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Salty single pass, leather nato.


----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.......


----------



## Ptern

Europelli Vintage CXL


----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## jankoxxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Aaron Bespoke with a Piotr buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## StufflerMike

Just in and immediately on the Stowa


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Just in and immedietly on the first watch that came out of the box 👍🏻

хай живе україна


----------



## maliboo74

Strapcode leather and deployant clasp on Arnie.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross fund raiser strap.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of my inside-out straps.


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine fundraiser on the Hammy.


----------



## dustytriumph

Custom on the EMG Memo.


----------



## ledr

Custom made leather strap for my Omega smpc:


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.........


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Guster16

Watch Steward









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome back Dobra👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beeco

Trying out my BB36 on a new 19mm Vintage Italian Distressed Leather from monstraps.com. I'm diggin' it!


----------



## bigclive2011

Casa Fagliano.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## Teeuu

Skinskan rubber


----------



## bigclive2011

Thick ammo leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue tweed.


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that guy

New Eulit Perlon:


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## Bonzodog

Steveostraps


----------



## William

A.F.0210


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Awesome, custom, one of a kind, very high quality, leather watch strap... Thank you Outlaw Straps


@Outlaw straps


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield watch company green tweed.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rios 1931 Canvas


----------



## dustytriumph

2 of mine.


----------



## bigclive2011

Polo boot leather with Reverso.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to MAS by Dr Phil.


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko OEM Nato, source/manufacturer unknown


----------



## tiki5698

Had an old alligator strap that was a reddish brown I didn’t like. Decided to darken it up a bit with some oil. Turned out pretty good!









Before:


----------



## bigclive2011

Sew or throw 🤔

As it’s an old friend…… sew it is.


----------



## jankoxxx

This black calf today, made by me of course 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny.


----------



## argonaute2

Dark brown kangaroo


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the MAS by Dr Phil.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Blue tweed.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.


----------



## [BOBO]

Hand painted canvas/leather.


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jankoxxx

Black Shell Cordovan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2

Solid gold Tissot on navy crocodile


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the 74 strap by Dr Phil with a sewn in pre vendome buckle.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap on the 007.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## O2AFAC67

New Old Stock OEM Breitling navy blue buffalo leather deployant in "Long". Snagged this extremely rare strap from a collector a couple of months ago. Love the way it complements the slate/black subs dial on this Chronomat "Evolution"...


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the “74” strap by Dr Phil.


----------



## COUPET

sailcloth type strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werdboya




----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Watch Steward TDM Original series.
dP


----------



## bigclive2011

PeterGunny on the Bronze Beater.


----------



## vesire

My canvas made


----------



## Can1860

Artem Sailcloth


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Teeuu

...oops. Wrong thread


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the MAS by Dr Phil.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Bonzodog

Watchgecko cordura with Artem deployant.


----------



## jankoxxx

On salmon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph

Handmade leather.


----------



## watchersam

Suede pig leather from Leather straps Aus.
So surprised how soft and comfortable this strap is, and has the fresh smell of quality leather.


----------



## Can1860

Artem Sailcloth


----------



## Cheep

vintage us military


----------



## Bonzodog

Haveston canvas


----------



## StufflerMike

Fluco leather Nato


----------



## Cheep

22mm Di-Modell shark.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Orsoni

Navy blue beaver tail from Aaron bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## dustytriumph

Custom made leather. Newest member of the herd needs their own shoes.


----------



## Werdboya

Molequin strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap.


----------



## cleger

Black Veblenist Epsom.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ultra hybrid this evening...


----------



## Orsoni

Another beaver tail strap from Aaron bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the “74” by Dr Phil.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hybrid again today...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## O2AFAC67

Nez Perce...


----------



## glassellland

Genteel Handmade, black pebbled leather


----------



## bigclive2011

No limits rubber on the Turtle.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## time_lizard

Dobra strap handmade


----------



## Werdboya




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

514 on a Dangerous 9 strap with a Piotr buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Giunny on the bronze beater.


----------



## bigclive2011

Canvas by Dr Phil.


----------



## Werdboya

Phenomenato strap


----------



## StufflerMike

DEKLA Turbulenz 40mm on a grey WatchBandit Nato.


----------



## argonaute2

Brown kangaroo


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Orginal Gay Freres bracelet. What history and craftsmanship.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jasper110

Sun kissed and sweat stained Phoenix NATO


----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas with sewn in pre V buckle by Dr Phil.


----------



## argonaute2

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## StufflerMike

Watchbandit‘s khaki Heavy Duty Nato strap on Stowa Flieger Klassik Handaufzug (2011 modell).


----------



## Cheep

just swapped the di-model shark strap I had on my edox onto the combat sun my girlfriend bought me… and it works. The nato from the combat sub is one of the few I’ve liked, and works with the chrono. The shark shouldn’t work but seems right on the sub. Cool.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine.......


----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai.


----------



## time_lizard

Sherpa Strap from Poland


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai on the 425.


----------



## Cheep

fluco tropic


----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the “74” strap by Dr Phil, but on a smiley faced Ancon Tank instead.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## O2AFAC67

Hybrid...


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Dr Phil.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine newly made for this SeaWolf.


----------



## bigclive2011

ND limits on the Turtle.


----------



## dustytriumph

New arrival. Hanhart Preventor9, on one of mine.


----------



## Teeuu

Today we're wearing Skinskan rubber


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shaded blue smooth leather by Maria at KavalerHandmadeStraps on Etsy and Ebay...


----------



## bobz32

Just arrived this morning. Hodinkee Bedford Suede in Sky Blue. It isn't designed for a deployant but I tossed it on my omega clasp for fun. Plan to try it out on some other watches as well:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## WatchObsession

Today, it's the Pebro Barbour in Grey


----------



## Jasper110

ZuluDiver Typhoon Sailcloth NATO. (Tudor buckle)


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather.


----------



## wwarren

Bulova Lunar on Mankey Designs Hook Strap


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas with sewn in pre vendome buckle by Dr Phil.


----------



## Rossgallin

An awesome strap made from a vintage US Army Air Force jacket complimenting the Ernst Benz Chronocombat today


----------



## Beatlloydy

I dont like wearing metal bracelets so when this Invicta 1953 Kermit came today in the post I had the perfect strap all ready to swap out. 
The Batman Invicta 1953 I had already and also swapped that out for a blue band to match.
The bands are cheap Ebay ones but they feel very comfortable on me.


----------



## bigclive2011

Kudo leather from Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## dustytriumph

One of mine refreshed with a bit of reworking and distressing...............


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather with heat blued sewn in pre vendome buckle by Dr Phil.


----------



## bigvic

I am very much becoming a leather bund fan, this is one is a Fury Bund from SteveoStraps.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph

bigvic said:


> I am very much becoming a leather bund fan, this is one is a Fury Bund from SteveoStraps.


Love that Smith's.


----------



## Stelwick

bigvic said:


> I am very much becoming a leather bund fan, this is one is a Fury Bund from SteveoStraps.


We have similar tastes - field watches on a Bund! Here's mine one from Vario.


----------



## hoppes-no9

Bulang on Explorer


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed canvas by Dr Phil on the SD.


----------



## WatchObsession

The new Pebro Hybrid Rubber / Leather upper strap, giving the Doxa bit of a classic look


----------



## bigclive2011

Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap on the Apex deep dive.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Kudo leather by Toshi.


----------



## entropy1049

Strap Tailor bespoke.
<bling>


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Bronze beater.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## Rossgallin

Vintage Japanese canvas today with the DLC case and great style of the Ernst Benz Chronolunar


----------



## bth1234

Zuludiver sailcloth.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

No dive limits rubber on the Turtle.


----------



## Teeuu

Adjustable length single-pass strap from cnswatchbands formerly known as Cheapest Nato Straps


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed ammo leather by Dr Phil, on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Another of Dr Phil‘s excellent offerings on the Zero.


----------



## Bonzodog

EO


----------



## Teeuu

Isoswiss Skinskan rubber


----------



## Teeuu

DaLuca shell cordovan


----------



## Time Exposure

Anthracite Alcantara from RedRockStraps on Etsy. 








I have managed to convince him to do the ultimate custom feature: one hole for the pin buckle.








My wrist circumference doesn’t swell with heat or contract when it’s cold (at least not by a noticeable amount). Summer to Winter, I’m always on the same hole. Dan does not recommend this single-hole design for obvious reasons!


----------



## Bonzodog

Erikas


----------



## BRN

Rios1931 Pensa on my blue dial Visodate


----------



## Greg75

Aaron Bespoke AKA Combat-Straps


----------



## BRN

Martú pebbled slim calf leather on my Nomos Club


----------



## Time Exposure

Molequin Horween Shell Cordovan in Bourbon.
















I read great things about Molequin. However, this will be the first and only strap I buy from them.


----------



## BRN

Time Exposure said:


> I read great things about Molequin. However, this will be the first and only strap I buy from them.


Reason being???


----------



## Time Exposure

BRN said:


> Reason being???


I think the bar was set so high, I couldn’t help but be troubled by a few minor issues. If you are curious about details, shoot me a PM.

I don’t want to go into detail here, because it seems there are so many who are completely satisfied with their Molequin product. I think my experience may be an outlier, and again, probably nothing I should get worked up about except that it cost a lot of money compared to other straps.


----------



## cleger

Veblenist #4 cordovan


----------



## vesire

My canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## William

Trying the Forstner on my Fatboy Reissue.


----------



## bigclive2011

Cheap Pan copy strap from the bay…..which is surprisingly good for £20.


----------



## Time Exposure

Decided to go “all in” on a Metta Catharina Russian Reindeer 1786 strap from George Cleverley in London. 
















Watch Strap in 1786 Russian Hide — George Cleverley


Crafted from the limited supply of our precious 1786 Russian hide, discovered by divers exploring the 1786 wreck of the Metta Catharina, George Cleverley’s ‘Charles’ watch strap channels almost two centuries of sartorial history. Cured in birch tan oil hundreds of years ago, the leather still boasts




www.georgecleverley.com





Now if anyone says my strap looks old, I can reply, “you aren’t kidding” and tell a story…


----------



## wwarren

I'll bite. It looks old.


----------



## Time Exposure

wwarren said:


> I'll bite. It looks old.


You aren’t kidding…









Russian leather


In the 18th century, Russian leather was widely considered to be the finest in the world. It was known for...




putthison.com


----------



## bigclive2011

Time Exposure said:


> Decided to go “all in” on a Metta Catharina Russian Reindeer 1786 strap from George Cleverley in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Strap in 1786 Russian Hide — George Cleverley
> 
> 
> Crafted from the limited supply of our precious 1786 Russian hide, discovered by divers exploring the 1786 wreck of the Metta Catharina, George Cleverley’s ‘Charles’ watch strap channels almost two centuries of sartorial history. Cured in birch tan oil hundreds of years ago, the leather still boasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.georgecleverley.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if anyone says my strap looks old, I can reply, “you aren’t kidding” and tell a story…


Nice….very nice 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Beater.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a devilishly red Dr Phil leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Hammy on a nato.


----------



## wwarren

New elastic from The Watch Steward


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Aaron Bespoke suede ostrich on Panerai 1218.


----------



## dubhead

Thick canvas today


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## KungCarl

A friend of mine had this black rubber on his Speedy today and it looked really good. Strap is from an online store called Wristbuddys.


----------



## bigclive2011

Another of Dr Phil….red leather on the 372.


----------



## TeeFuce




----------



## bigclive2011

New arrival…7mil thick Peter Gunny.


----------



## Bonzodog

Di Model


----------



## Mic71

Casio Combi bracelet. Comfortable and practical.


----------



## bigclive2011

Canvas from Dr Phil on the SD.


----------



## StufflerMike

Watchbandits.


----------



## MCHB

Just got this strap today. Never tried a Bund strap before but they look happy together!


----------



## bigclive2011

One of my all time favourite straps, the OEM on the Reverso by Casa Fagliano.


----------

